# 2007 Pro3000 from Darton



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Check it out http://dartonarchery.com/Pro3000.htm


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim,
Dat is DA BOMB! 

How long til you get yours?!?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Pivoting limb pockets and a dual slaved system.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am not sure when I can have mine in hand. This time of year is VERY buzzy for me. I deliver wine and work lots of over time bringing all that happiness in a bottle to your love ones or the ones you would like to love. Plus Santa has priority over archery when you have two young children. I put in a phone call today and should have more info on the Proo3000 soon.:wink:


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Nice!!!*

How about something new with a little bit more brace on it?>


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

anything in about 40 inch ATA and 7 inch BH?? with the CPS!!!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

it almost seems like there is no rhyme or reason for design when darton builds a bow...its like they just start building with no design and whatever they end up with is what they end up with....there has to be literally tens of people looking for a bow like this new one 34 inch ata and 6 1/4 bh??? and what the hell is up with this yoke thing on the binary cams?? is it steel? didnt we do away with this system back in the late 80's? and what the heck is wrong with the CPS?? its only the best system ever put on a bow and everyone knows it or they wouldnt have started copying it....I am very dissappointed to say the least...COME ON DARTON YOU CAN DO BETTER THAN THIS.....


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> anything in about 40 inch ATA and 7 inch BH?? with the CPS!!!


...sounds like a Tundra to me.....


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> ...sounds like a Tundra to me.....


exactly so why not upgrade the tundra with some pivoting limb pockets/longer riser and shorter limbs/keep the CPS and get rid of this binary crap?


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Some specs, as posted by Dartonman on 11/28/06:
AS100- 27.75" 6.75"brace
AS200- Marauder w/2.5 cams
AS300-31 3/8" 7"brace
PS2000- 34.5" 7.25"brace 320IBO
PS3000- 34.5" 6.25brace 330IBO
PS4000- 37.25" 7.75"brace 310IBO
PS5000- 38.25" 8.25"brace

I see a fair amount of variety there....if you don't like a short BH, pick another model.

Your proposed Tundra would no doubt be a nice bow, but it may be heavier than most would prefer. I don't see a standout finger shooters' bow in the lineup revisions, so perhaps some version of the Tundra will remain.

As for the split yoke, I'd say it addresses one of the chief beefs users have had with previous "binaries".

As for the CPS vs. "binary" thing, the market did run towards hybrids a couple of years back, and yet there's a sizable bunch around these parts that does nothing but cry about the perceived deficiencies of them ("worst of both worlds", yada yada...). I like the CPS. I wouldn't mind if they kept it around. On the other hand, I think I'll be quite happy with a well executed "binary", so if they do decide to lay the CPS to rest, for me, it'll be...
"The King is dead!  "
"Long live the King!  "


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

I not only picked another model because of dartons' lack of enthusiasm for upgrading their bow I switched bow company all together a few years ago...I am still missing my old CPS cam though but will continue to wait for them to attach a better bow to them...I think the Binary is the wrong move IMO...If they do away with the CPS then i guess there is nothing for me in the Darton line at all...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

This bow looks like a winner. 330+fps IBO with a very long riser and parallel limbs, that's dreamy right there. Add that to the fact that they were able to incorporate a split yoke system to combat cam lean with a center track string groove and you're going to have one hell of a shooter. 6.25" of brace height is more than enough brace with the cams used on todays bows. Not only will this be a high energy output bow, but the cam system did what the big boy Bowtech couldn't do...and that's combat cam lean which = lots of shattered limbs. The only thing I don't like is the color scheme...realtree HD green sucks for a hunting bow, but this bow will SMOOOOOOKE on the 3d range!!!!

ALSO!!!, those are not steel cables, there are a few manufacturing companies that sell those cable seperators for string builders to build shoot through systems. Milled aluminum seperators with synthetic yokes. Very NICE!!


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> I not only picked another model because of dartons' lack of enthusiasm for upgrading their bow I switched bow company all together a few years ago...I am still missing my old CPS cam though but will continue to wait for them to attach a better bow to them...I think the Binary is the wrong move IMO...If they do away with the CPS then i guess there is nothing for me in the Darton line at all...


Given your apparent enthusiasm for the CPS, I'm kinda surprised you're sporting a Mathews avatar. Why not Pearson, Merlin, Champion, Newberry or even Hoyt?

Mathews has singularly belittled the CPS in their ads: something along the lines of "tried that, didn't work."


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> Given your apparent enthusiasm for the CPS, I'm kinda surprised you're sporting a Mathews avatar. Why not Pearson, Merlin, Champion, Newberry or even Hoyt?
> 
> Mathews has singularly belittled the CPS in their ads: something along the lines of "tried that, didn't work."


as a matter of fact i did try the hoyt but their cam.5 seemed to be much more critical than the cps...i think the cps is much better than the others...my problem is that I shot Darton bows for a long time and it seemed like back in the day they were always improving something ( mostly cams) and it seems like now the only thing they focus on are cams....I would probably still be shooting a darton rampage if i could keep the limbs from cracking...it is by far the best shooting bow I have ver shot to date...My mathews shoots pretty well but the best part about it IMO is that its bullet proof...i never have to worry about a cracked limb or broken riser(yes i broke a darton riser in half) and they have the specs in a bow im looking for...as far as mathews belittling the CPS system...thats just the nature of the business and if mathews chooses to advertise that way so be it...darton has the option to bash other companies as well in their advertising but OH wait a sec...they very rarely advertise....Do i sound a little bitter? Im sorry if I do but its only because of the amount of time that I had spent shooting their bows and actually was hoping they were gonna try and compete with the other major bow companies...guess i was waiting for nothing...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Compete with who?*

Darton is the #1 innovator in the bow makin' business. They develop the leading technology and others use it. The major difference is price. Compare prices in Canada on any Darton bow compared to, let's say Hoyt, the Darton is $250-400 cheaper. Sure they don't advertise like Hoyt or Mathews, doesn't mean that the bows they manufacture are inferior to anyone elses on the market. Darton is also on the right track with the kids bows out there, they make an extremely versatile kids bow. What is Hoyt doing? They dropped all of there less expensive and shorter draw bow lines. Hoyt can have the top end prices and let another manufacturer go after the kids market. What happens in 10 years when all of those kids have had really good experiences with whatever bow they grew up shooting? What percentage of those kids will just up and change makes? And of those who do, who will come back to the brand they grew up with? It's just like Chev, Ford and Dodge. If you have good experiences with any of them, you will be more likely to stick with that brand. A manufacturer turning their back on a growing market can end up being really sorry they did that. My simple opinion on some things here.

P.S. Yes, I realize if you want a less expensive version of a Hoyt, you can get a Reflex. For the most part, in my area, people don't want a Reflex, they want the Hoyt name. With the big jump in Hoyt prices this year, ain't going to happen up here for Hoyt as far as traditional sales numbers go. Again in IMO.... Not wanting to sound like I'm bashing anyone company.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Apology*

I apologize for the jumping around of ideas in my last post.:embara:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

norsask darton said:


> Darton is the #1 innovator in the bow makin' business. They develop the leading technology and others use it. The major difference is price. Compare prices in Canada on any Darton bow compared to, let's say Hoyt, the Darton is $250-400 cheaper. Sure they don't advertise like Hoyt or Mathews, doesn't mean that the bows they manufacture are inferior to anyone elses on the market. Darton is also on the right track with the kids bows out there, they make an extremely versatile kids bow. What is Hoyt doing? They dropped all of there less expensive and shorter draw bow lines. Hoyt can have the top end prices and let another manufacturer go after the kids market. What happens in 10 years when all of those kids have had really good experiences with whatever bow they grew up shooting? What percentage of those kids will just up and change makes? And of those who do, who will come back to the brand they grew up with? It's just like Chev, Ford and Dodge. If you have good experiences with any of them, you will be more likely to stick with that brand. A manufacturer turning their back on a growing market can end up being really sorry they did that. My simple opinion on some things here.
> 
> P.S. Yes, I realize if you want a less expensive version of a Hoyt, you can get a Reflex. For the most part, in my area, people don't want a Reflex, they want the Hoyt name. With the big jump in Hoyt prices this year, ain't going to happen up here for Hoyt as far as traditional sales numbers go. Again in IMO.... Not wanting to sound like I'm bashing anyone company.


250-400 cheaper? im sorry but darton has $849 on their top of the line bow (exec vegas) thats not any cheaper than mathews C4 or Hoyts protec...and I dont care what anyone says Darton bows are built inferior to their competitors...everyone knows that!!! there finish is bad and they dont have a pivoting limb pocket...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*I guess...*

I guess if Darton bringing some of the best cam technology to the world makes them inferior, then so be it. If poor finish is the biggest problem I have with my bow, then so be it. I'm glad you like your Mathews and what it can do for you! Everyone has to find the bow out there that works for them. I tried a Mathews a few years back and wasn't fond of the kick it had, I don't like having to wear an armguard when I shoot a bow. I'll take the poor finish over a beat up arm from the string anyday. I wasn't the only one who's noticed this. If the problem is gone, right on for Mathews. It just wasn't the bow for me. And Darton may not be for you. As far as the Executive Vegas, I stand corrected. It is a pricey bow.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

drtnshtr I was just curious that you said everyone knows Darton bows are inferior and yet on another thread you're only disappointed with the fact that they haven't changed risers in awhile, other than you think going to the 2.5 cam is a mistake. Why only disappointment about the risers in one thread and say they are inferior to their competitors in this one?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

norsask darton said:


> I guess if Darton bringing some of the best cam technology to the world makes them inferior, then so be it. If poor finish is the biggest problem I have with my bow, then so be it. I'm glad you like your Mathews and what it can do for you! Everyone has to find the bow out there that works for them. I tried a Mathews a few years back and wasn't fond of the kick it had, I don't like having to wear an armguard when I shoot a bow. I'll take the poor finish over a beat up arm from the string anyday. I wasn't the only one who's noticed this. If the problem is gone, right on for Mathews. It just wasn't the bow for me. And Darton may not be for you. As far as the Executive Vegas, I stand corrected. It is a pricey bow.


I guess thats whats got my panties in a bunch...I love darton bows,always have and always will...their cam system is un-beatable IMO...sure they may not have the best finished bow,no big deal...when i shot as a co-op shooter for darton back in the late 90's I was hangin with the big dogs in semi-pro class with my maverick and rampage...I always hoped year after year they would design the perfect target bow and it never happened IMO...the tundra was as close as they ever came and to be honest i have seriously thought about giving the tundra a shot in the recent past but never did...I know what you are saying about the mathews and the armguard but trust me after about 50-100 shots and some adjustment on the yoke that goes away...I know for a fact I could pick up a used rampage right now for about $200 and probably shoot as good of scores,if not better, than my mathews but I guarantee ya it will have a cracked limb on it...I am just still hanging on to them building a bow that suites me to a tee I guess...I know it will probably never happen either and now with this binary cam coming out I can only hope its half as good as the CPS but im skeptical...Im glad to hear its not the old steel yoke system


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

norsask darton said:


> drtnshtr I was just curious that you said everyone knows Darton bows are inferior and yet on another thread you're only disappointed with the fact that they haven't changed risers in awhile, other than you think going to the 2.5 cam is a mistake. Why only disappointment about the risers in one thread and say they are inferior to their competitors in this one?


sorry i guess inferior is a bit harsh but if i didnt like dartons' as much as i do i wouldnt talk about them that way...sounds a little contradictory i know but its the truth...a love/hate relationship i guess...i dont ever remember saying that the riser design alone was my only beef with darton...


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I think it looks like a GREAT bow! I have only owned 2 bows my entire life, my Darton Lightning which I will never get rid of, and my current 05' Tempest Extreme. I absolutley love my Tempest and have shot most Hoyt's, PSE's Bowtech's and Matthews, including the Sback XT. To me none of them feel as good as my Darton. And as far as workmanship, fit/finish, etc., Darton's are right there IMO. Darton's only flaw is they don't advertise as much as the other big companies and I suspect that was probably by design. I guess we shall see if that changes in the future. Also, since Darton pioneered the cam and half which everyone else seemed to copy I don't understand why people say they don't seem to have a plan in their designs/strategies??? They are a great bow and have absolutley the best customer service going. I will never shoot another bow. My 2 cents.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*The risers*

I know exactly how the guys feel about Darton's risers! I wish that they would do something there aswell! I'm just glad that they have a few bows out there now that can match speed with some of the big bow makers. I'd like to see some nice riser changes to make them look alittle bit more like a 100mph sittin' still kind of look!


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I think most of these crazy riser designs out there now are more for show than functionality. Darton to me has always been a company to go for what is proven and what works vs. show.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

AB328 said:


> I think most of these crazy riser designs out there now are more for show than functionality. Darton to me has always been a company to go for what is proven and what works vs. show.


very true...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I guess that is true. Darton has never had a showboat appearance and yes they definitly have been able to make their bows perform! Perhaps alittle easier on the weight side would be nice.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Look at us. Are we as bad as children waiting for Christmas and being alittle disappointed because we didn't get exactly what we wanted from the man in red? It is nice to see a new cam and it's getting good reviews already. Who knows what the future holds for future bows out of Darton. Sad to say that it'll probably be spring before I can even get the chance to hold a new Darton. I'm pretty envious of you guys in the US. Hopefully before I get to see one I'll hear more reviews on all the other new bows Darton put out this year!!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

norsask darton said:


> Look at us. Are we as bad as children waiting for Christmas and being alittle disappointed because we didn't get exactly what we wanted from the man in red? It is nice to see a new cam and it's getting good reviews already. Who knows what the future holds for future bows out of Darton. Sad to say that it'll probably be spring before I can even get the chance to hold a new Darton. I'm pretty envious of you guys in the US. Hopefully before I get to see one I'll hear more reviews on all the other new bows Darton put out this year!!


we carry darton at the shop so hopefully it wont be long


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Must be nice. The only Darton distributor in Canada won't see the new bows until late winter or early spring. That really sucks.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My dealer is ordering one on Monday!!! Can't wait to get a feel of it.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Bryan Please Pm me when it comes in. By the way I know that the CPS cam system is proved to be a great performance cam system for hunting and 3D. I think Rex has tweaked the Binary system from previous designs. The 2.5 cam model I shot was not as hard to draw as the Binary system. It will have to be seen if it tunes just as easy and shoot fixed blade broad heads as well as the CPS. Rex usually has all that nock point travel thing buttoned down.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*I'd like to know aswell...*

I would like to know aswell some thoughts as to how they compare to the cps system, tuning and any general issues anyone may have with them. So if you guys don't mind keep posting some info on them.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Is there any word yet on drawlength adjustability? One aspect of the CPS that I'd hate to give up is the small increments in DL adjustment. I hope they'll offer a complete enough spectrum of modules for the 2.5 to allow half-inch adjustments.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

do you guys know if the cps is gone totally?


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I often wonder why the newer cps is not as adjustable as the old cps cam?

I remember the old one allowing adjustments as fine as 1/8 inch, and 1/4 inch as well right on the cam, this is one of the reasons I liked them so much, now I see the new cps is only adj in 1/2 inch, and also not one cam size can do all the draw lengths?

I wonder why darton could not keep this, to me it was a huge plus that no one else offered :sad:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

francis said:


> I often wonder why the newer cps is not as adjustable as the old cps cam?
> 
> I remember the old one allowing adjustments as fine as 1/8 inch, and 1/4 inch as well right on the cam, this is one of the reasons I liked them so much, now I see the new cps is only adj in 1/2 inch, and also not one cam size can do all the draw lengths?
> 
> I wonder why darton could not keep this, to me it was a huge plus that no one else offered :sad:


I guess its to minimize the amount of modules needed but 3/8 seems ok with me since you can still adjust the top cam also...i find it hard to believe they would ditch the cps after all these years....


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> do you guys know if the cps is gone totally?


Clueless here. The model lineup that Dartonman posted seems fairly complete, and being that Darton is not PSE (who is big enough to field dozens of models), the CPS may be on the way out. I'm expecting some time off later this week so I may place a call to Hale and do a little snooping.

BTW, did you ever shoot a Tundra? I ask because between my two Mavericks, the CPS8 (Extreme) seems much less buzzy and holds better at full draw than the CPS6 (Express). If you shoot with the limbs bottomed out, the limbpockets on the Extreme seem pretty quiet, too. Perhaps if you tried a Tundra you'd be pleasantly surprised. Whitetail99 did pretty well with his, and I've seen some super deals on used ones here on AT.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> Clueless here. The model lineup that Dartonman posted seems fairly complete, and being that Darton is not PSE (who is big enough to field dozens of models), the CPS may be on the way out. I'm expecting some time off later this week so I may place a call to Hale and do a little snooping.
> 
> BTW, did you ever shoot a Tundra? I ask because between my two Mavericks, the CPS8 (Extreme) seems much less buzzy and holds better at full draw than the CPS6 (Express). If you shoot with the limbs bottomed out, the limbpockets on the Extreme seem pretty quiet, too. Perhaps if you tried a Tundra you'd be pleasantly surprised. Whitetail99 did pretty well with his, and I've seen some super deals on used ones here on AT.


you know what I have tried a tundra out for a while because my dad had one...I probably didnt give it a fair shake though because at the time my shooting was struggling to say the least and I was also shooting under 28 inches draw length..the tundra wouldnt go that low....HOWEVER, that was a year ago and since then i have been going to a coach and he actually lengthened my draw length out over an inch yep, over an inch...only bad part is my dad has already sold his tundra:sad: I would love to actually try out another one someday in the near future and you are right I have seen them here on the classifieds for $200-$300 in the past year...wouldnt it be cool to be the only person on a PRO course with a darton and actually win:wink: only downside is you wouldnt have any contengency $$$ to show for it like the big 2 hand out Ya never know!!!:wink:


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

francis said:


> I often wonder why the newer cps is not as adjustable as the old cps cam?
> 
> I remember the old one allowing adjustments as fine as 1/8 inch, and 1/4 inch as well right on the cam, this is one of the reasons I liked them so much, now I see the new cps is only adj in 1/2 inch, and also not one cam size can do all the draw lengths?
> 
> I wonder why darton could not keep this, to me it was a huge plus that no one else offered :sad:


CPS Extreme is actually much nicer to adjust than CPS Express.

If you look at an Express chart there are 1/4" gaps scattered throughout the range. The Extreme can be adjusted in 1/8" increments throughout the range. This is because the five baseline positions on the Express are on 1/2" intervals while the five positions on the Extreme are on 3/8" intervals. Adding/subtracting 1/8" on the 1/2" interval leaves a 1/4" gap in the middle. There's no such gap with the 3/8" interval.

The Extreme also possesses timing marks for all five baseline positions, which is much nicer than the Express, which has marks only for the 3C position.

Oh, I almost forgot the Vapor and Marauder cams, in which cases they went with 1/2" increments so as to get the full range with only one module.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> CPS Extreme is actually much nicer to adjust than CPS Express.
> 
> If you look at an Express chart there are 1/4" gaps scattered throughout the range. The Extreme can be adjusted in 1/8" increments throughout the range. This is because the five baseline positions on the Express are on 1/2" intervals while the five positions on the Extreme are on 3/8" intervals. Adding/subtracting 1/8" on the 1/2" interval leaves a 1/4" gap in the middle. There's no such gap with the 3/8" interval.
> 
> The Extreme also possesses timing marks for all five baseline positions, which is much nicer than the Express, which has marks only for the 3C position.


another thing i noticed on the newer cps was when I would adjust the DL on one cam the other seemed to automatically fall into the correct lines on the opposite cam...maybe i just got lucky but that never used to happen on the express...


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> you know what I have tried a tundra out for a while because my dad had one...I probably didnt give it a fair shake though because at the time my shooting was struggling to say the least and I was also shooting under 28 inches draw length..the tundra wouldnt go that low....HOWEVER, that was a year ago and since then i have been going to a coach and he actually lengthened my draw length out over an inch yep, over an inch...only bad part is my dad has already sold his tundra:sad: I would love to actually try out another one someday in the near future and you are right I have seen them here on the classifieds for $200-$300 in the past year...wouldnt it be cool to be the only person on a PRO course with a darton and actually win:wink: only downside is you wouldnt have any contengency $$$ to show for it like the big 2 hand out Ya never know!!!:wink:


Would you rather win or get paid?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> Would you rather win or get paid?


you know what....i would like to say just win...BUT....I have seen guys do that before...Take derry null for instance...he shot css for years and was even part owner i believe UNTIL he won his first national event as a pro with it....he then switched to mathews so he could be paid for winning...I would say that was probably a good move on his part...Now im not saying i am as good as derry (yet) but I Know for a fact i have that potential....even he has told me that!!! I am pretty sure that I could shoot either bow and do pretty well with it but I have to admit the Darton has always seemed to feel better to me than most bows...


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

does anyone know about the adjustability of the 2.5 cam?

anything finer than 1/2 inch?


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

francis said:


> does anyone know about the adjustability of the 2.5 cam?
> 
> anything finer than 1/2 inch?


I wouldn't expect them to issue modules in increments smaller than 1/2". Provided they do offer them in 1/2" increments, I think you'll be able to tweak string and cable lengths to arrive at whatever DL you want.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok I have some new information. The draw length increment will be one inch per module with the overall draw length range being 25-30". 

They are hoping that they will be able to start shipping them out before the end of the month which most likely will mean the middle of January. 

MSRP will be $823.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Anybody know what the riser looks like on the PS2000 ?

FF


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

FallFever said:


> Anybody know what the riser looks like on the PS2000 ?
> 
> FF


I'll assume that the PS2000 will have the same riser as the 3000, with just longer limbs and a draw range of 26-31".


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'll assume that the PS2000 will have the same riser as the 3000, with just longer limbs and a draw range of 26-31".


hey gvdoc...do you know if the cps is gone for good or not?


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

I was told the CPS are still available on the Vapor and Marauder.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bryan, hey I'm in kalamazoo, who is your dealer that is going to order a darton?


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm honestly surprised they are still in business.

I don't know of any shops that carry them and I can't even remember the last time I saw someone shooting a Darton (at a 3D shoot or otherwise) - it's been a number of years, that's for sure.

Once upon a time they developed the CPS system and some have forever since labeled them as an innovative archery company. Whatever!  

I figure they are at least 3-4 years behind. To each his own but I can't for the life of me figure out why anyone would want to buy a Darton when you have Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech et al to choose from.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

> I figure they are at least 3-4 years behind...


mmmm..... Well, they originated the "hybrid" cam in the mid 90's with their CPS and perfected it along the way. Seems to me that MOST archery companies came out with their version of the hybrid cam in the last 3-4 years. 

They also originated the "binary" cam. Licensed it to Bowtech. Other companies have followed that as well.

So to say that Darton is 3-4 years behind is not accurate. At least 3-4 years _ahead_ of everyone....

They might not have the riser designs that others do, but as far as innovative cam systems- they are the most under-rated company out there. Rex Darlington is the mad scientist of the archery world.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

If you have ever talked to them, they have made very good money from royaltys of their designs. For not having the most up to date riser they sure shoot better and outperform almost every bow, especially rated at 60lbs pull.

They have a new vice president of sales and marketing and is very very aggressive. Look for big things with their 5year plan. They are going to spend to increase awareness of their awesome product.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I use to shoot a Darton. They make a great bow. But lets be honest guys, the parts and finish is NO WHERE NEAR some of the other bows out there.

Now this use to be a good thing as Darton bows were generally $150-200 dollars cheaper than others. From what I can tell not anymore. They are the same price. I am sorry, call me a little vain, but if I am going to drop that kind of money I want the bow to look nice.

Another gripe I have is the fact that Darton has not come out with a new riser design in what about 5-6 years? If you are going to come out with an all new cam system, why not at least throw in a new riser design? Who cares if it doesnt do anything.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Hope the new bows are good.*

I do hope the new bows are good ones, and Darton sells a bunch, but I have to agree with this statement.

exactly so why not upgrade the tundra with some pivoting limb pockets/longer riser and shorter limbs/keep the CPS and get rid of this binary crap?

Not sure I'd call the binary crap, but I do think the CPS is a great system. They never really configured it to cut recoil, like Bear did with the brass weights. Tundra was a great bow. Locking, pivoting limb pockets with a shorter, recurve limb that stays together. 38-40" ATA and 7.5" brace with about 315 IBO (the Tundra was 312) sounds like a nearly perfect bow, at least to me. Maybe the new ones with the binary sytem will be great, but the CPS is one heck of a system.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

I can agree that they need to update their riser designs. Or don't charge as much as some of the other big-boy companies. 

But I sure liked my other Darton's I've owned. *Never* had better flying broadheads than I did with the CPS cam system. I figure ol' Rex knows what he's doing and I'm anxious to preview the new cam system. 

From what I've experienced, Darton is pretty respectable with their speed ratings. But hey- I think I might just be trying the Pro2000 once it comes out for a new hunting bow.... 320 IBO with 7.25" brace. What's not to like?


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

*Has anyone noticed the elephant in the room?*

The elephant is the similarities between the new yoked payout offered by Darton and Alpine. Who owns what?

http://dartonarchery.com/Pro3000.htm

http://www.alpinearchery.com/silveradopage.html


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Who owns what? Well here's some info right from Alpine:



> The cam on this new bow is called the Velocitec Cam. It is technically a hybrid, 2-cam with dual load balancing string grooves and Alpine’s patented ball bearing system to help control cam lean. Alpine is licensed for this cam technology under the non-exclusive portions of patent # 6,990,970 B 1 (*Darlington patent*). *Darton Archery *under the leadership of Rex Darlington has been developing very fast and innovative cams for decades. The technology in this #970 patent is a fine example of their ongoing efforts. Alpine was pleased to be licensed under the non-exclusive portion of this patent.


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

Black Frog said:


> Who owns what? Well here's some info right from Alpine:


Isn't that the patent covering the hybrid portion of the program? I'm curious about who's resposible for the yoked cam.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*Huh?????*



drtnshtr said:


> 250-400 cheaper? im sorry but darton has $849 on their top of the line bow (exec vegas) thats not any cheaper than mathews C4 or Hoyts protec...and I dont care what anyone says Darton bows are built inferior to their competitors...everyone knows that!!! there finish is bad and they dont have a pivoting limb pocket...



They do their own film dip.....and yes, it is not the best......and this bow has a pivoting pocket........I am an ex-PSE guy who ordered a Vectrix XL.....and thinks the Mathews Icon is one of the best all around bows ever made.......but to say that Darton bows are built inferior......NEVER.....of all the bows I have ever worked on (14 years as a bow technician)....I gotta say, the Darton bows were way ahead technology wise, and have always been simply bulletproof, save one or two models.....otherwise, they kinda set a standard.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Cuthbert said:


> The elephant is the similarities between the new yoked payout offered by Darton and Alpine. Who owns what?
> 
> http://dartonarchery.com/Pro3000.htm
> 
> http://www.alpinearchery.com/silveradopage.html


Well, Alpine says (here on AT and in their print ads) that their new cam system is licensed from Darton. There are two obvious answers to the similarities in the yoke sytem; the yoke could be part of the technology Alpine is buying from Darton or, if the yoke was developed by Alpine, they could be trading it to Darton.



Regarding the comments of others on Darton's riser designs, I don't see what the big deal is. It appears the new lineup takes it styling cues from the Tempest. While there are some similarities, you certainly can't say the Tempest riser looks like those of the Executive or Maverick. True, the center of the riser (the grip) is the same, but alot of people like the Darton grip. If you don't fancy the rubber grips, you can easily replace them with aftermarket grips or even make a set for yourself.

We already have several companies mimicking last year's Bowtech (Ross, Elite, HCA, Rytera, Evotek, etc.). Why should Darton join the herd? Heck, even Bowtech has turned the page. I'm all for the various companies exhibiting some individualism in styling.


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I agree with Alwayslookin, there is no way Darton's are inferior to any bow made!! Just because they don't change every year like some companies does not make them inferior. Their products work and are bullet proof. As far as their risers are concerned, why change them each year if there is no reason to? I really fee most companies, change their risers not for functionality, but for customer appeal. I have had my buddies shoot my Tempest Extreme and all have been very impressed. These are die hard Matthews, Hoyt and Bowtech guys. I easily shoot with any of them and my bow cost much less. And as far as fit/finish is concerned, there is not one flaw in my finish. And btw, my friend's Switchback XT is on it's second set of limbs. Inferior, no way.......they just don't have 15 advertisements in each of my hunting magazines like some companies out there.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Cuthbert said:


> Isn't that the patent covering the hybrid portion of the program? I'm curious about who's resposible for the yoked cam.


"Hybrid"? That's the patent covering what's popularly known as the "binary".

As for the yoke, it does seem to be implicit in the text of the patent: "In some embodiments, the let-out grooves are disposed on opposite sides of the bowstring let-out groove for improved balance." I'm guessing the yoke may be shown in some of the accompanying artwork, but I don't have the computer (or connection speed) to see it.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

alwayslookin said:


> They do their own film dip.....and yes, it is not the best......and this bow has a pivoting pocket........I am an ex-PSE guy who ordered a Vectrix XL.....and thinks the Mathews Icon is one of the best all around bows ever made.......but to say that Darton bows are built inferior......NEVER.....of all the bows I have ever worked on (14 years as a bow technician)....I gotta say, the Darton bows were way ahead technology wise, and have always been simply bulletproof, save one or two models.....otherwise, they kinda set a standard.


I shot a Darton bow for 8-9 years and then switched back and forth between mathews and hoyt...If you think Dartons' machine work is not inferior to Hoyt then I have to wonder if you have ever shot a Hoyt yet...Hoyt IMO is the most well machined bow out there with...Im not so sure that Bowtec doesnt have running in top notch machine work....Mathews machine work is also better than Darton IMO but thats just my opinion and im sure it doesnt matter to anyone...Im not bashing darton just pointing out something I thought was obvious...If you have a Vetrix coming you are in for a very sweet surprise...I think it gets my vote for hunting bow of the year...I shot one last week and its totally dead in your hand and is fast and accurate... I was shooting inside out x's on a 5 spot end after end with it and its not even my bow...Like I have said before on this thread I love Darton bows but I think they can do much better...It almost seems to me like they dont want to grow larger...Our shop is not even going to carry darton bows anymore because they dont sell..Yet people call in and ask "do you guys have the drenalin or the XT" and last year it was the "trykon"...If darton would do a little refining to their riser and limb pockets(apparently they are doing that) and just a bit of advertising I think they would be huge....I think the binary system instead of the cps is a step in the wrong direction but again that is my opinion....Whoever said the tundra should be the perfect target bow is probably correct...just add some good limb pockets to that baby and it will be a winner for sure....


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Quick question*

I just have a quick question for all the Bowtec, Hoyt and anyone else that shoots a bow with Darton cam technology. If Darton kept this all to themselves what would you all be shooting? Not here to get a rise out of anyone just an honest answer. Just want you all to think about where your bow company would be right now and then post an answer. Whether you answer bow you shoot, cam you might have on your brand of bow today or both. How does your bow company feel about using Darton technology? Happy to be allowed to use it or knockin' the company that alllowed them access?


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

norsask darton said:


> I just have a quick question for all the Bowtec, Hoyt and anyone else that shoots a bow with Darton cam technology. If Darton kept this all to themselves what would you all be shooting? Not here to get a rise out of anyone just an honest answer. Just want you all to think about where your bow company would be right now and then post an answer. Whether you answer bow you shoot, cam you might have on your brand of bow today or both. How does your bow company feel about using Darton technology? Happy to be allowed to use it or knockin' the company that alllowed them access?


And to be fair, the question of where Darton would be if they didn't collect all of those licensing fees can be posed. IMHO, I think that all companies involved needed each other, however, I also think that if Darton sat on their patents, the evolution of archery would have been very different and perhaps stunted to a certain degree in diversity. Meanwhile, other technologies have been exploited successfully to achieve the same goal. I'm just glad that Darton didn't sit on them because I sure like the Hybrid systems available on todays most advanced bows.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

If they sat on their cam technology, they could possibly be the company with the highest sales numbers. I think if Hoyt and Bowtec could have come out with something comparable to Darton, they would have. Why pay someone else money when they could have it stay inhouse.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I am also glad Darton didn't sit on their cam technology. Advancements like this only help the industry. I'm just glad most companies can share technology and help oneanother. People who shoot the bows make most of the rivalry and put downs of other bow manufacturers. Could you imagine what the industry would be like if it was similar to alot of, "My bow isbetter than your bow or my sight is better than your sight!" Maybe the Archery manufacturers all watch us like they watch fighting children. I'll say it, " I don't need the designer toys as some people do. I'm happy with what Darton has and will continue to shoot them. My deer will still make awesome jerky, don't know about yours, haven't tried it."


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok...I'm a Darton fan, seeing as how I'm only 3 hours from the factory and the first bow I ever owned was an old Darton 400mx. Haven't owned one since but a few of my buddies have had basically every model of darton since 2000, I just haven't taken the plunge.

As for fit and finish...ummm...yeah. Darton's are a little rough around the edges. I really think a new film dipping process could overcome the cheap feel of the bow. But other than that, the machining of the riser is tight and the eccentrics, which is all I care about, are usually right on. Riser design? I mean seriously, who gives a flying crap about what the riser looks like. All that should matter are the specs and the cams. Darton's risers look just like everyone elses who have changed the design of the riser 4 times. Outback, switchback, switchback xt, drenalin. I really can't see any differences between those risers. They all look the same and the specs are pretty much unchanged. Why would Darton want to waste all that money in tool realignment when they can just put on different length limbs and different cams and in turn make a larger profit than Mathews per bow while selling them for 100-150.00 cheaper??


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*I like it*

Any one as pics of the 5000 or 4000

i like the Brace and AtoA

Pics please:tongue:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

5000 & 4000? where are you seeing these bows and specs??


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*here*

f


dartman said:


> Some specs, as posted by Dartonman on 11/28/06:
> AS100- 27.75" 6.75"brace
> AS200- Marauder w/2.5 cams
> AS300-31 3/8" 7"brace
> ...


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

thanks ...i forgot about that post


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought I remembered seeing a new bow from Darton that was to be called the AC400 or something, with speeds near 350? What was that about? I would like to also say there is no disputing what Mathews has done. Look at what the Conquest Pro started. The new C4 is still very similar to the original. It has proved itself time and time again. I think it is great to see companies incorporate others great ideas into their line to make a better product. I still wonder while so many want knock the solocam it contiues to rock! Prestige @ 20" with a 322 IBO. one would think if you have 2.5 cams the speed would really start to jump. For me, I still LOVE the simplicity of the one cam. I may try out a Hoyt this year, maybe a Darton but I think there will be more hurdles during the tuning process.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Dean Lawter said:


> I thought I remembered seeing a new bow from Darton that was to be called the AC400 or something, with speeds near 350? What was that about? I would like to also say there is no disputing what Mathews has done. Look at what the Conquest Pro started. The new C4 is still very similar to the original. It has proved itself time and time again. I think it is great to see companies incorporate others great ideas into their line to make a better product. I still wonder while so many want knock the solocam it contiues to rock! Prestige @ 20" with a 322 IBO. one would think if you have 2.5 cams the speed would really start to jump. For me, I still LOVE the simplicity of the one cam. I may try out a Hoyt this year, maybe a Darton but I think there will be more hurdles during the tuning process.


the AS400 probably IBO's closer to 320. Part of the action series of bows, no pivoting limb pockets with a different set of binary type cams. Same riser as the Pro3000, but that's it.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Ok I have some new information. The draw length increment will be one inch per module with the overall draw length range being 25-30".
> 
> They are hoping that they will be able to start shipping them out before the end of the month which most likely will mean the middle of January.
> 
> MSRP will be $823.


The 1" DL increments is kinda disappointing. I wonder how much one can tweak that via adjusting cable or string lengths. Maybe they'll add the half-inch mods down the road.

The price also seems plenty high. I guess the street price will be around the $700 mark.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> The price also seems plenty high. I guess the street price will be around the $700 mark.


I was estimating closer to 730.00

As for the draw length increments I didn't really ask them about the fine tuning aspect. I'm curious as to know whether or not they may have multiple cable posts in order to effect draw length.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I talked to a guy at Darton yesterday and he said they were working on 1/2" increments, for now it will be draw specific to the inch and one may have to tweak the string for alittle adjustment. Makes me glad, I have a 28" in draw anyway. It is too bad for anybody in the middle.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

The Darton website now has the new AS300 posted as well:

http://www.dartonarchery.com/AS300.htm

It's the Marauder with the 2.5 cam as seen on the AS400. I'm going to assume that they will offer this version on the Action Series of bows and the three track cam on the Pro Series of bows. 

The AS300 should fill the niche for those who liked the Marauder but didn't like the speed. Should make a great hunting bow with a very solid draw stop.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey if you are that fond of the Lightning I have one that I would be interested in sacraficing. if the price is right.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

*disapointment!!*

I have to go with the majority here, I too love darton and thier bows, but it seems like every year I wait with great anticipation for the new models and every year I am let down. I am sure these new bows are great and shoot great too, But when it comes down to actual side by side comparison, the Dartons with thier unparralel limb, are a little louder, and have a little more hand shock. And years ago Darton was renowned for SPEED! Now not so much. 330 fps is great, but 6 1/4" brace? Bow Tech is doing that with 7 5/8 on the tribute. All this begs the question that while Darton "was" a great inovator, and "was" an industry leader, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR ME LATELY?


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

With all the knockin' going around of Darton, perhaps when they design the next advanced cam, it'll stay strictly on their bows and the other guys can keep the "old technology". It's like I put in a previous post, if the other so called, "leaders" could develop better technology, wouldn't it have been done to keep their money inhouse. Not saying that they will never bring more advanced cam technology to market, it's just not right now. Don't get me wrong, I don't think Hoyt or Bowtecs are bad bows. Just not for me, and yes I have shot them. Not saying this to knock any manufacturer, or p#@$% anyone off by saying this. There just seems to be alot of bad attitude from guys who like the technology, but not the developer. ALL MY OPINION!!!


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

I shoot Hoyt but I just tested a Pro 3000 and it shoots great. The new limb pockets quiet the bow more than the old style risers. They used to have a sound all to themselves at the shot. It doesn't have the normal darton vibration. The bow has very little recoil and IMO is right up there with the top companies in that respect. The new cam is excellent. Their new limb design and yoke system on the bow has eliminated all cam lean associated with binary style cams. This to me is a huge accomplishment from the terrible cam lean the other companies have with binaries. It tracks totally straight all the way from brace to full draw. Great job Darton. I shot the bow at 5 grain per # at 30" draw. It atually measured 30.5" ATA specs. It shot 315 FPS through my chrono. The bow has a 7.25" brace. This bow is going to rival many. I would like to see the Pro 4000 next.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

i just dont see what all the hype is about when it come to this binary cam...I guess i will have to shoot one someday and see...I still like the CPS better than anything else out there but if they do away with it I guess I wll just stick to the single cam...IMO its the most simple cam on the market and they dont shoot too bad


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Buckedup said:


> I have to go with the majority here, I too love darton and thier bows, but it seems like every year I wait with great anticipation for the new models and every year I am let down. I am sure these new bows are great and shoot great too, But when it comes down to actual side by side comparison, the Dartons with thier unparralel limb, are a little louder, and have a little more hand shock. And years ago Darton was renowned for SPEED! Now not so much. 330 fps is great, but 6 1/4" brace? Bow Tech is doing that with 7 5/8 on the tribute. All this begs the question that while Darton "was" a great inovator, and "was" an industry leader, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR ME LATELY?


Again, Darton has improved the binary cam...Yes, bowtech may achieve that with 7 5/8" brace, but they also achieve a lot of limb issues associated with the cam lean that they couldnt' fix. Darton HAS fixed the cam lean issue, making it technologically more advanced that bowtech and more dependable in the long run.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

> I shoot Hoyt but I just tested a Pro 3000...
> ...
> It shot 315 FPS through my chrono. The bow has a 7.25" brace. This bow is going to rival many. I would like to see the Pro 4000 next.


Are you sure that's the Pro3000? Sound like the specs of the Pro2000. 3000 has 6.25" brace ~334fps, 2000 has 7.25" brace ~320fps.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Black Frog said:


> Are you sure that's the Pro3000? Sound like the specs of the Pro2000. 3000 has 6.25" brace ~334fps, 2000 has 7.25" brace ~320fps.


Sounds like he test shot the AS400...the Pro3000 has not been shipped to any dealers yet.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Well, he said "new limb pockets", and only Pro Series has the pivoting limb pockets. :confused3:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Black Frog said:


> Well, he said "new limb pockets", and only Pro Series has the pivoting limb pockets. :confused3:


Wierd. I do know that the PRO2000 has the same ATA as the PRO3000...just different braces.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I see the AS300 does not use the yoke system. Did they do something different to eliminate cam lean on the A series models ?

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I was also told by Darton that the risers are different between the PS2000 and the PS3000. I would really like to see a pic of the PS2000.

FF


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

> I would really like to see a pic of the PS2000.


Yup. me too. This one has my eye as my new hunting bow for '07 (along with a few others). It'll be a fun springtime sorting out all the new bows and which one to buy!:shade:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Predator said:


> I don't know of any shops that carry them and I can't even remember the last time I saw someone shooting a Darton (at a 3D shoot or otherwise) - it's been a number of years, that's for sure.


Well over the last four years I have been shooting them at 3D's here in Michigan. At all the Michigan IBO Triple Crowns 2005 and 2006 winner. MASO State Finals winner 2005 and 2006. Country Woods 2006 Pro demonstration shoot off runner up{beat all Hoyt,Mathews,PSE and BowTech shooters} I have never scored higher and with greater consistency with any other brand. Darton has been the right fit for me.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I haven't shot the new bows, but I did shoot one Darton and will end up buying a new avalanche for $299 + tax today. It was very smooth and quiet and virtually no vibration. I really liked the cps cam and it has an awesome fitting grip and plenty fast. (308fps @60lbs.) I hope there accurate and not hyped up at the factory.

I really like the darton line and the risers might be old but that could be overated anyways.

I really can't beat the price. I want to wait and see how the new line shoots but I will have to save my money and buy one in the fall.

Anybody have the avalanche 2005 model? How do you like it?


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I shoot the first year model and like it alot. Very smooth and my Blackmax arrows with 125gr. Muzzy's fly awesome out of the bow. Not a fast arrow and broadhead combo, but will put a 4" group out to 60 yards. Selling mine now, I only allow myself one bow and getting the 2.5 cam.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is the AS300 factory pic I just might retire the 70# Tundra and use this bow in its place.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a tempest extreme to pick up as well. I know that is a sweet shooter that is faster than the avalanche.

I really am itchin to try the new cam system. I've shot the bowtech line enough to get a good feel for the binary cam system. I have a hard time telling between the cps and bowtech/darton's binary cam unless you put the smooth cam in the bowtech.


For the most part the cps is everything I will ever need by far.

Any more feedback on the new line.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton*

I want to see all of the new lineup before i decide whether to up grade the marauder for the 2007 3d/hunting season...

wonder what they replaced the vegas with.... interesting becuase i dont see anything over 38.5 axle to axle I beleive.

-steve


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Sorry it was the Pro 2000 with the 7.25" brace. It does have the new limb pockets which were done very well.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*one question?*

The binary on a bowtech were supposed to stay in time ( they say ). Will the Darton with the split yoke need to be timed and watched for since this system does not marry the two cams with the cables?


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

It DOES slave both cams with the cables- just like the Binary system. They put a yolk to both sides of the cam to eliminate any cam lean- which was a problem for some with the Bowtech version.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, if you want a better look at what the yoke system on the Darton Pro Series 2.5 is like, take a look at the pictures of the cams on Alpine's new Silverado.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Is this the pic {edited}


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

That's one of them.

Here's another:









The yoke ends wrap around the grooves indicated by the arrows and hook onto the posts below. 

This setup is mentioned in Darlington's patent # 6,990,970; "In some embodiments, the let-out grooves are disposed on opposite sides of the bowstring let-out groove for improved balance." 

The full text can be viewed at:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...6,990,970.PN.&OS=PN/6,990,970&RS=PN/6,990,970


----------



## jsimard (May 22, 2006)

anyone have pics of the ps4000


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Thanks*

Now that is cool! I could not tell that in the pics I had been seeing. Drtnshooter what would these guys have to do to impress you? you love their old stuff, maybe the new stuff would be worth a try. I think I might try on and I have never shot a Darton.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, it is a pity that we resorted to posting a couple of Alpine's pics to explain what's going on in Darton's cam system. They could be a little more proactive in the PR department. At least (and this is no small thing) the patent is DARTON's.... 

The content of the patent brings something else to mind. It is apparant that many view Darton to be asleep at the switch. Yet, this patent shows them to be ahead of the game on this design.

Bowtech's Binary has been a work in progress. The '05 version was draw-length specific and prone to lockup. While the '06 was an improvement in those areas it's not until the '07 that we see them addressing the issue of cam lean.

In contrast, Darton's patent (filed August '04) shows that they were taking a rather comprehensive approach to the concept, which, while it probably slowed their product development somewhat, it probably also helped them uncover problems and develop corresponding solutions along the way, resulting in a more mature end product. More specifically, it shows that they were already dealing with drawlength adjustment and cam lean in '04.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Great pic dartman thank you


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

This has to be the best thread in a long time. I can't wait for deer season for 2007.

Anybody know of any public land or spots in montana or wyoming to access that they have been to. I'm looking at planning a trip next year. I want to hunt in a state game area or public hunting area. E-mail some info if anybody can.

thank you-rick


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Dean Lawter said:


> Now that is cool! I could not tell that in the pics I had been seeing. Drtnshooter what would these guys have to do to impress you? you love their old stuff, maybe the new stuff would be worth a try. I think I might try on and I have never shot a Darton.


your right i do love their old stuff but i do not trust the straight limbs...I really like the stright limbs bows however just not the limbs...limb pockets would be a good move and how can you not keep the CPS system...its probably the best cam system ever...


----------



## mattgbank (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone see or shoot the PS2000, sounds like the one I would be most interested in. But with an ibo of 320 it might not be much faster than my maverick with an ibo of 318. Its a shame there not in the 330s with a good brace height (7+), like some of the other new bows. I guess it all boils down to draw cycle. I love the way my maverick draws and shoots with the cps cams, hopefully the new system is just as good.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how the real-world numbers pan out. I think Darton has generally been pretty conservative with their speed ratings in the past. As an example, according to advertised specs, an Allegiance ought to kick a Maverick's tail. Yet I see a number of Allegiance owners posting #'s which are quite similar to those I've seen from my Mav's. That doesn't diminish the fact that an Allegiance is a fine (and very fast) bow, but catalog specs and real-world results often do differ.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here Here
Many other companies use some real PLUS ratings when posting IBO speeds not Darton. Draw length is a big factory AMO or something else. Something else seems to be popular with some other companies.


----------



## Rack-Attack (Aug 9, 2002)

> The content of the patent brings something else to mind. It is apparant that many view Darton to be asleep at the switch. Yet, this patent shows them to be ahead of the game on this design.


This may be all true............BUT...........

The TOTAL look of there new bows LOOKS 6 years old IMO.........


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

anybody have any more news on darton's new line

Anybody shot the new line and anymore feedback?

Let's keep this thread going


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Rack-Attack said:


> This may be all true............BUT...........
> 
> The TOTAL look of there new bows LOOKS 6 years old IMO.........


Look good or work well? Darton doesn't have flames or deer tracks. Would that make them better? I have never shot better with any other bow manufacture. I give a lot of that performance results to the CPS cam system. I am now looking forward to using the 2.5 cam system to see if it preforms just as well. By the way last summer I shot a Darton that had the Binary system on it and it was more than three years old. Rex comes up with lots of really neat stuff. You might see something completely new in a cam design at the end of 2007. I will look forward to test shooting that prototype as well.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

whitetail99 said:


> You might see something completely new in a cam design at the end of 2007. I will look forward to test shooting that prototype as well.


:mg: no, No, NO; PLEASE don't get us started on the 2008's already!:zip: 

Let's get the 2007's out in the open first!:wink: 

:secret: .....of course, now that you've gone and cracked the bag far enough open that there's a paw reaching about from within, when I read that Darlington was working with John Islas, I was expecting something a little wilder than what we've seen thus far..... 
.
.
.
Rack-Attack,
"The TOTAL look of there new bows LOOKS 6 years old IMO..."
 
Why don't you go look at what Bowtech was building 6 years ago? :wink:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*web sight*

does anyone know when the web sight will be updated?


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

drtnshtr said:


> 250-400 cheaper? im sorry but darton has $849 on their top of the line bow (exec vegas) thats not any cheaper than mathews C4 or Hoyts protec...and I dont care what anyone says Darton bows are built inferior to their competitors...everyone knows that!!! there finish is bad and they dont have a pivoting limb pocket...


I have to disagree with your statement. I have owned several bows and my original Darton was awesome. I was way better than a PSE, Jennings and McPherson I have owned. Nothing wrong with the other bows but the Darton was just better. You need to do more research than just listing to what you here.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

got to play with the ps 2000. very nice. draw was typical of that style of cam. limb pockets are nice.( still dont truly see the need for piviting pockets but to each there own) Did not chrono it but, but it was quick( you know what I mean) it was typical parrell limb feeling on the shot, nothing, nota, no buzz or vibration. sound was quiter than my mav with a sts on it 

price is starting to krep on on this one though. It is worht it, but they will be in more of a derect comp with Hoyt, matthews and BT now.

with any luck the DL run close, as this one will fit my mom, and out perform her mav sd:darkbeer: 

Reed


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I would be interested in the Pro2000 for hunting I wonder if its going to be at the ATA show??


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

whitetail99 said:


> I would be interested in the Pro2000 for hunting I wonder if its going to be at the ATA show??


Yes...they will have one of each new model at the ATA show according to the phone call I had yesterday. They have not shipped any to any dealers yet as they are working hard to get the first bows ready for the show. After the show they will be able to start shipping to dealers.

Hey Tim...if you're going to the ATA show be sure to get a lot of pictures!!!


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

> ...if you're going to the ATA show be sure to get a lot of pictures!!!


YES! Lots of *closeups* too, limb pockets, cams, etc...


----------



## Vasquehiker (Feb 16, 2003)

*These came out about 4 months ago*










http://www.alpinearchery.com/procomp.html


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I will not be attending the show this year! It a bit to far and I really don't have the time.


----------



## PeakandPrairie (Sep 4, 2006)

drtnshtr said:


> I not only picked another model because of dartons' lack of enthusiasm for upgrading their bow I switched bow company all together a few years ago...I am still missing my old CPS cam though but will continue to wait for them to attach a better bow to them...I think the Binary is the wrong move IMO...If they do away with the CPS then i guess there is nothing for me in the Darton line at all...


This is from awhile back in the thread but why not shoot their Tempest Extreme or Maurader?? CPS cam, Parralell limbs and a dream to shoot, either or.....?

I sell Darton at the shop I work at.. and I do have to say.. im not impressed with the way they did their cam design, for owning the Binary, why not do something like Bowtech but better???


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

thats what they did isnt it?

bowtechs cam but just a bit better?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Better? Well its not as aggressive threw the draw cycle. I know Rex could design a cam that was extremely aggressive threw out the entire draw cycle and have a no creep anchor point. It would have a huge IBO # 350+ fps but not to many people would enjoy shooting it. As bow that aggressive is not the choice I would make for a hunting bow.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, I got a little impatient in waiting for their website to be changed over for 2007, so I called Darton today for the latest on the 2007 specs. Here's what I was told:

Model:_____ATA:____BH:___IBO speed:___Weight:
AS100____27 7/8___6 3/4__295 (@29")_____4.0
AS200______32____7 5/8_____300_________4.1
AS300____31 3/8_____7______312_________4.1
AS400____34 1/2___7 1/4_____320_________4.5
PRO2000__34 1/2___7 1/4_____320_________4.4
PRO3000__34 1/2___6 1/4_____332_________4.6
PRO4000____37____7 3/4_____310_________4.1
PRO5000__39 1/4___8 3/4_____290_________4.4

The AS100 only goes to 29"; that's why it's rated at that length. All other speeds are @ 30".

The only # in the bunch that doesn't make sense to me is the weight of the 4000; it apparantly is half a pound lighter than the shorter 3000.

It sounds like while they are running behind a bit on the 4000 and 5000, the rest of them should presently be filtering into the pipeline.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the main difference between the AS400 and PRO2000?

Specs are the same.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

BradMc26 said:


> What is the main difference between the AS400 and PRO2000?
> 
> Specs are the same.


piviting limb pockets, slightly different riser.

Reed


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I wonder what there target bow is going to look like...... recurve limbs???

i like the specs....


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Reed said:


> piviting limb pockets, slightly different riser.
> 
> Reed


That and the PRO series also has the split yoke discussed earlier in this thread.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont know how accurate those specs are u posted above.... on the 07 models because they dont match dartons website????

 

let me know what u think....

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, while the 3000 specs match up well, there is a bit of disagreement on the 300's. I'd think the sheet the CSR was reading to me off of would be more current than the website. As production progresses on the various models the data should firm up. I'm guessing the website remake has been waiting on finalized specs and photos.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

Any closeup photos from the ATA show?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

we need pics.....


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Black Frog said:


> Any closeup photos from the ATA show?


There were a few posted in one of the "ATA" threads.....

....try searching "darton"; select "show posts" rather than the default "show threads", and scroll down the results until you hit the posts from the "ATA" thread which contain "Darton" immediately followed by a picture #.

One of the bows pictured was a sharp looking PRO Series in competition blue... :tongue:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

lol seen already ......

i tought there would be someone posting some darton pics?

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> lol seen already ......
> 
> i tought there would be someone posting some darton pics?
> 
> -steve


 .......Well, I'm glad you've seen them....I think that thread has reached like 7 or 8 pages by now and I thought maybe somebody had missed the Darton pics while skimming through it. Searching by posts helps clear away the chaff.

I don't know...a few decent pics of the AS400 were posted around here a some weeks back when it hit the streets, so maybe as the newer models become available somebody will step up to the plate. My cameras are strictly old school so even if UPS drops something off here in the near future I won't be any help.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here are some photos from thred here at AT


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

more


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Looks awesome to me, as one of the threads on this site talked about brand loyalty.......I will forever shoot Darton!!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

From the pics I found posted few if any were pics just other cams except for the new Darton 2.5 cam.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

A lightened up pic.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

that blue bow the 2000? looks like 7ish brace....

wonder if blue is this years colour or is there options.....

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I shot the Pro2000,3000,4000 and the AS300. The cams that are on the Pro series are fantastic marvel that I am truly impressed with. You might think the Pro3000 with a listed 6 1/4 brace would hit your wrist easily. Wrong ! I can only think that the limb design must keep the string from moving forward as far. It is very interesting to get a first hand look at the split Y cable take up. It actual works with the cam to increase the overall efficients. The draw cycle of the Pro3000 is like a stiff CPS and had has a hard wall. The AS300 is going to be a prime choice of serious bow hunters. When I was shooting it I so could feel the benefit from its short ATA and quiet shot. I was told the Pro2000 and Pro3000 have a different cam from the Pro4000 and Pro5000. The Pro4000 would be my choice if you wanted to shoot spots and ASA 3D. I can still and do drill the X with my Tundra and the Pro4000 is the modern advancement of that kind of bow. I wanted one of the Pro3000 really bad and none the less {tears} I was added to the list of the other awaiting its newest production run. As soon as I get it I will post pics Trust me!:wink:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Got a chance to check out some assualt series bows today the as100 and 300 as they came into the shop. the 100 basically a 2.5 system on a "terminator riser" and the 300 was very noice with the 2.5 cam on the "marauder" riser they did seem to shorten its brace to 7" but it is fast. all the bows seem to draw simular. the specs above seem to be accurate so far..... cant wait for pro series.... im waiting on the 5000 long riser short limbs so ive been told........

no more recurve!

-steve


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for the info.!! I may have to look at the P3000 next year and keep my Lightning and Tempest Extreme as backups....


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I got the 07 Darton catalog in the mail yesterday. Very nice !:wink: 

FF


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

LUCKY....... care to scan any pictures? of pro series

steve


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I hope my catalog comes ASAP..


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

*heres pics of pro series*










sorry I don't know how to make them bigger.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the pic of the catalog pages!

Decisions, decisions.......

I like the speeds of the 3000 and 2000 but I'm not wild about the weights of those two.

Maybe I could get a 4000 and make a set of "speed" mods for it.

What to do?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW thanks so much...... been dieing to see them side by side.

pro 5000 doesnt look to shaby really good specs for a spot bow....

-steve


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

As a life-long Darton fan/shooter they look Aweome!! I might be in the minority here, but I don't mind the extra weight in the bow. My 05' Tempest extreme with 2 piece quiver, 4 arrows and stabilizer tips the scales at just over 7lbs on my Coffey scale. I feel the weight helps Darton's bows last and stand test of time. I myself have never seen or heard of a Darton limb failure or riser issue around home, and plenty of guys I know have them. There have been very few threads on here of Darton limb/riser problems, unlike some of the "other big companies" you all know who I'm referring to.....Anyways, can't wait to shoot one in person.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Envy runs thick thru the forum


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Can't wait to shoot the pro 3000 . If i like it i think it might replace the hard to beat marauder for 3d/hunting...... that 330+ ibo at 60lbs sounds good

might have to sell the marauder!

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

New contest post you Darton Pro3000 set up.... By the way if you like the Marauder the AS300 might be what your looking for if you want more speed and still be flea fart quiet.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well ordered a 50 lb 26" draw for my mom last week. whe it gets here we will see what she steals from my stash for it 

Reed


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Well well well*

Of all the major Bow makers Darton again this year is the last one to update there website... Very dissepointed in them, catalogs are not in and the website is not updated ??????


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

catalogs are out and I have asked about the website and they said they are having programming problems, if you contact them they will send out catalog in the mail


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I am also disappointed with that fact. I don't know if they ever will get it together. Sometimes when you call there demeanor is well we will get to it soon. They seem a little too casual about business. I know I could Kick some ass in gear up there if I was a general manager. It really shows today why they have let their marketshare lapse the way it has. They keep this crap up they will have only their royalties to live off, if they can, not to mention their ****ty big box store business. Good Luck.

It would be nice to see a sales rep in the kalamazoo, mi area.

Hey Darton, Hello it's Monday, Even Reflex has their site up,pse,and Bear etc.

I love my darton avalanche, but


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

lhok_ said:


> catalogs are out and I have asked about the website and they said they are having programming problems, if you contact them they will send out catalog in the mail



I might have been to harsh, but I really want darton to excell like a bowtech has the last couple of years. ( Frustration):angry:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

RT1 said:


> I might have been to harsh, but I really want darton to excell like a bowtech has the last couple of years. ( Frustration):angry:


If they can't increase their sales this year or next, than something is wrong with their sales staff. They are fighting an uphill battle though. Darton should be able to do it with quality product, fair price, great service!


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*By the way*

Im in Canada and no info as arived yet ...not even a catalog.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

did you request a catolog? send them a e-mail


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

I got my catalog last week, and the bows look great.!! I probably won't get a new one this year but my brother is looking to give our dad his Hoyt and come to the DARTON side!!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, Darton was one of the first companies last year to have their website up. Early October I believe. This year they pretty much reworked their entire lineup. In my opinion, bows come first.

Also, you'd be surprised to hear just who the two largest manufacturers are in the archery industry...the ENTIRE industry, not just for bows. 

Easton is one...who can name the other?


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Easton is one...who can name the other?


NAP??


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here it is! Very excited about shooting some distance ASAP. Sword 3rd Plane with Sword 4X lens and .010 pins. GKF Infinity with Premo Blade. I have some custom string on order from ProString as well. So far I have not tried a target stabilizer just using my hunting stabilizer.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Tim...
...SWEEEEEEEEEET! 

Only thing: the brace DOES look awful low. I know it's no lower than on my Mavericks but the shape of that new riser really accentuates it.

Do the new PRO Series risers have a rear stabilizer mount that would be friendly to a rear-mount STS? The pics I've seen of the Marauder make it appear that they've omitted the flat area below the grip on its riser. How about the new ASSAULT Series?

Please keep us posted on how she shoots. I'm especially curious about how you think the 3000 compares to your old Tempest.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

dartman said:


> Hey Tim...
> ...SWEEEEEEEEEET!
> 
> Only thing: the brace DOES look awful low. I know it's no lower than on my Mavericks but the shape of that new riser really accentuates it.
> ...


Yes there is a rear stabilizer mount. It's tapped right into the riser, no bushing though. I guess for a STS though which will be pretty much permanently affixed it's not such a big problem...The front stabilizer mount does have a bushing though. But since I started using quick disconnects the bushing has really lost all importance for me.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

So far I can say this bow holds on the spot BETTER then my Tundra and thats saying alot!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

jealous.... im still waiting to try mine!!! 

give us some details tim...... hows that baby shoot???

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim,
Could you post some real-world speed numbers from your 3000?

Some others have been posting some very impressive numbers for various 2007 Dartons - numbers which, if true, would indicate that Darton has been VERY conservative with their published ratings.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

ya one guy posted the as300 he had at 320 fps with 310 grain arrow at 60lbs........?

-steve


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> ya one guy posted the as300 he had at 320 fps with 310 grain arrow at 60lbs........?
> 
> -steve


In the 2007 Catalog the as300 is rated at 326fps IBO.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks Doc just got messed up i had the AS300 in my hands the other day.. side by side comparisons with the "marauder"

-steve


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> In the 2007 Catalog the as300 is rated at 326fps IBO.


dartons website must be wrong then from wut ur telling me..... you sure were talking AS300 ! lol let me know wut u think the website listes it pretty clearly at 310 and damn there slow people are getting the bows at home before the site is updated? wonder if there having problems!?

-steve


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> dartons website must be wrong then from wut ur telling me..... you sure were talking AS300 ! lol let me know wut u think the website listes it pretty clearly at 310 and damn there slow people are getting the bows at home before the site is updated? wonder if there having problems!?
> 
> -steve


From what I'm told they are having some programming problems with their website. If you remember correctly, they had their 2006 webpage updated in October of 2005...one of the first to have their new products showing.

But yes, 326 for the as300, 320 for the as400. The Pro2000 at 320 as well. They have a very very fast lineup this year, with at least 4 bows that are faster than their fastest bow last year.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

*catalog*

here is photo of the specs in the catalog


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks for posting the pics and specs. Look sweet thank you


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

thanks alot........ im stoked!

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> thanks alot........ im stoked!
> 
> -steve


Dittos!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

My Pro3000 set at 60# right now is getting 322 with a 303 grain Gold Tip Pro 22 1.5 Blazer. That with a D-loop and peep. I am really knocking the eye out of the target!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

29 or 30 " and was the dl close

Reed


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

OOPs 30" draw:shade:


----------



## buckzilla (Feb 16, 2006)

*ps 3000*

I shot the 3000 last nite and loved it very nice to shoot.Draw cycle is a little hard at the end but it has no vibration i just wish the dl was adjustable that was a very nice feature This weekend i will set it up and shoot outside if it is not to cold it's below zero now. Anyone interested in a camo tempest?


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

whitetail99 said:


> My Pro3000 set at 60# right now is getting 322 with a 303 grain Gold Tip Pro 22 1.5 Blazer. That with a D-loop and peep. I am really knocking the eye out of the target!


 Darn.........."I Want" is creeping towards "I Need". 

Does your 3000 have 60 or 70 lb limbs?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

hmmm interesting a loop and a peep slow u down that much.... 

I wonder what ill get at 28" draw w/ peep n loop and 
300 grain series 22 @ 60 lbs


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> hmmm interesting a loop and a peep slow u down that much....
> 
> I wonder what ill get at 28" draw w/ peep n loop and
> 300 grain series 22 @ 60 lbs


Slow you down? At a legitimate IBO setup he's shooting over 320fps!! With his new prostrings that are on the way I'll be he's over 330.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*More pictures*

Please post more pics of your new Darton

Please Plase Please:mg:


----------



## vipper1967 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Pics*

even if it is from the cataloge could some one post pics of the pr4000 please?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

page 4 bud!

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Pics BABY
Close up of the side of the top cam.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The new pivoting limb pocket has its own lock down. The limb bolt receiver has the nylon insert and its own lock down faster.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have the Sword 3rd Plane with there 4 power lens and the GKF Infinity with Premo blade.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The bottom cam


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

With a couple of wider Merlin crescent spreaders, you could have a SHOOT-THROUGH Binary cam with NO cable guard!!! :wink: cool!


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Black Frog said:


> With a couple of wider Merlin crescent spreaders, you could have a SHOOT-THROUGH Binary cam with NO cable guard!!! :wink: cool!


Todd,
If I'm getting what you're saying, that's bloody (  ) brilliant!

Move the (now larger) spreaders to the opposite ends of the bow, shorten the single strand portion of each cable harness to the minimum length which would prevent spreader/cam interference and lengthen the split yoke portions accordingly. The arrow would then pass through the lengthened split yokes. Is that what you're proposing?

On a more conventionally styled bow with alot of fore-and-aft movement in the cable system I could envision substantial problems with the spreaders twisting the yokes during the shot, but with these parallel limbed bows that may not be an issue.

I'm also having trouble with visualizing whether there would be interference between the yokes where they would cross over each other. Slightly assymetrical spreaders could possibly take care of that.

I suspect speed would be a wash, with the increased cable mass tending to offset the elimination of the friction losses from the cable guard.

There may be some good dividends in the tuning department, however. I'm not sure I'd like to deal with it on a hunting bow, but it could be very worthwhile on a target bow.


----------



## DartonArcher (Oct 4, 2006)

*My Pro 3000*

Hey guys just wanted to give you the specs on my new 3000 fresh from Darton!! I'm shooting a 60# bow maxxed out on poundage so it's actually 63#. 30" Draw. Arrow is a CX200 weighing in at 325 gr. Arrow length is 27 1/4" I have a loop and a peep on the string no silencers of any kind on the bow except for the STS. I'm getting 328-330 fps!! Even with nothing on the bow to control noise or vibration, its still the quietest bow on the range and turns heads every time I shoot it! The feel of the shot is dead, Nothing, Notta, Zilch(you get the point)!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have played around with shot threw systems and they are okay for target archery but Blazing 310+ bows ??? You might have to be vary careful of your bow arm and forward cable slap on the shot. Darton has got this cable system right .. You can't improve an perfection.:tongue:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

very interesting ill be shooting the 3000 next week after the msaa regionals...

cant wait im hoping ittl be a good replacment for a 3d/hunting bow (2006 marauder)

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

DartonArcher, it sounds like your 3000 is really zipping along..... :thumbs_up

Tim, I get what you're saying about arm clearance with shoot-throughs; it'd be really touchy with that 6 1/4" BH. It may be more practical on the 4000 or 5000.

It appears that using a spacer like that to accomplish a shoot-through system on a conventional dual-cam bow is already patented (#5,623,915 Kudlacek). I don't know; perhaps a "binary" wouldn't fall under the patent.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I think it might be a reasonable possibility with the Pro4000/5000. Spots yes.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

If I was shooting the Pro4000/5000, you BET I'd have the Merlin crescents in there in a heartbeat!! You'd need the Merlin crescents because the ones on the Dartons now wouldn't be wide enough for arrow clearance. 

I love shoot through systems. And I've grown to really like the binary cam setup.

And NOW, you can have both!!

What you described is exactly right. Shorten up the single cable to 6" or so, and then lengthen the "dual sided" cable that goes to each side of the cam to whatever it needs to be for proper cable lenghth. 



> On a more conventionally styled bow with alot of fore-and-aft movement in the cable system I could envision substantial problems with the spreaders twisting the yokes during the shot, but with these parallel limbed bows that may not be an issue.


 Not really- I had been using them on Merlins for several years. And they were not at all parallel-limb configuration.

But, I'd put the spreaders near the cam so the momentum of the moving mass is minimal in the forward motion. But you may have to experiment with spreader position to get the width for fletch clearance as you'd be going from a wider crescent on one end to the narrower sides of the cam on the other end of the bow. 

I don't think it would be a problem.  cool, eh?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Black Frog said:


> If I was shooting the Pro4000/5000, you BET I'd have the Merlin crescents in there in a heartbeat!! You'd need the Merlin crescents because the ones on the Dartons now wouldn't be wide enough for arrow clearance.
> 
> I love shoot through systems. And I've grown to really like the binary cam setup.
> 
> ...



For target it wouldn't be much of a problem...I'd be using miniblazers or some form of xvane from bohning. Fletching clearance is a non issue in that respect.


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

man what a sweet looking rig, I cannot wait till i get to shoot one.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

be shooting the 3000 this weekend if all goes well!

cant wait....


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well lets see the rigs you are using and how the set up is going guys:tongue:


----------



## pauley08 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Ross cardiac bow*

has anyone heard anything about this new bow. i was thinking about ordering one of these.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

My ProString have arrived and I am know getting 325 FPS 60# draw 303 grain GT22 BABY!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

nyce speed tim... thats at 30" still?

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes its at 30" draw. I will have it at the Full Quiver benefit shoot today. By the way I meant to type {now} instead of {know} in the above thread.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

whitetail99 said:


> ......By the way I meant to type {now} instead of {know} in the above thread.


Tim,
I think we figured that out.......  

Sounds like you're liking your 3000 just fine. Are you smelling a Michigan triple-crown threepeat yet? :darkbeer: 

Have you seen that "Death Grip" gizmo? I'm kinda warming to the idea of one of those on a PRO4000. It'd bump up the speed a bit (by knocking a half inch or so off the BH) and it'd vaporize any grip torque present. I think if I could order up a bow from Darton to MY preferred specs it'd be alot like a PRO4000 with a 7" BH. A "Death Grip" may give that to me.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Took a good look over the 3000 today at the shop... looks like im going to have to sell the marauder real fast!! I was going to take a couple shots but It was a little to cold at -40 C with the windchill up here... 

looks good though i found the bow feels a lot lighter than its listed.. prolly just me.. nyce and parrelel at full draw to!

-steve


----------



## C-WOODS-SHOOT (Mar 9, 2005)

Here's my AS400 I got back in November. I didn't think I would ever find a bow that would shoot as good as my Rampage but this one may equal it. I also have a Maverick Extreme and I owned a Tempest for a few months last year but I always ended up going back to my Rampage at hunting season because it was so consistent and forgiving. So far the AS400 seams to be a keeper. I killed a doe with it in December. 

As far as speed goes it's not that much faster than the Rampage or the Maverick. My hunting arrow weighs 460 grains, I shoot 58 lbs. at 28'' draw and I'm getting 230 fps out of it. I dug through my old 3-D arrows and found one that weighed 280 grains and at 58 lbs it shot 290 fps. I should also mention that I brought it home with the 29'' modules on it and shot it thru the chrony with them first and if my memory serves me well there was a 9 fps difference between them. I also removed the string silencers and gained 4 fps. There was a difference in noise level so I put them back on.

I've noticed with these parralel limb bows that there pretty well balanced with no stabilizer (no falling forwards or backwards when you open your hand) which is the way I like the bow to feel so up until about a week ago I've been shooting it with no stabilizer. I personally think a bow looks naked without a stabilizer so I bought the S-coil and put on it. I started with a 12'' Doinker but after removing it I seemed to hold steadier and my groups tightened up.

I'm looking forward to shooting some 3-D with it this year and taking it in the woods next hunting season.


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)

dartman said:


> Have you seen that "Death Grip" gizmo? I'm kinda warming to the idea of one of those on a PRO4000. It'd bump up the speed a bit (by knocking a half inch or so off the BH) and it'd vaporize any grip torque present. I think if I could order up a bow from Darton to MY preferred specs it'd be alot like a PRO4000 with a 7" BH. A "Death Grip" may give that to me.


What is a Death Grip? do you have pictures, or know where I can see pictures of one?
Thanks
Ed


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

lhok_ said:


> What is a Death Grip? do you have pictures, or know where I can see pictures of one?
> Thanks
> Ed


The link: http://vanhandle.net/

I'm not sure about it; it may add too much depth to the Darton grip. I'm sure it's a natural on a bow which comes from the factory with a one-piece grip. I wouldn't mind taking one for a test drive.


C-WOODS-SHOOT,
Nice looking AS400. Where'd you get it? Darton dealers are pretty sparse in IL.


----------



## C-WOODS-SHOOT (Mar 9, 2005)

dartman, purchased my bow at Fog Archery in Oakwood IL. You'll see quite a few Dartons around here. Mike's a great guy and sells alot of bows.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Shot the pro3000 tonight...... I really like how it holds really well.. and it deffinatly slaps that target pretty hard @ 60lbs, It looks awsome at full draw

Its sure going to be a demon on the 3d coarse!

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

C-WOODS-SHOOT said:


> dartman, purchased my bow at Fog Archery in Oakwood IL. You'll see quite a few Dartons around here. Mike's a great guy and sells alot of bows.


Yeah, I've heard he's THE MAN when it comes to Darton in Illinois. I tried stopping by his place (on the way to someplace else) one day; unfortunately, he happened to be out that day.

My copy of the 2007 catalog arrived today......:tongue:

Several of the new models are attractive; I need to figure out which one I would need the most.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*pics *

Any one have pics of the PRO5000 and some testing stats.

Would you use it for 3D

Thanks


----------



## lhok_ (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Secretspot (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey whitetail99 do live next to a tall bald guy with a pond if so that would be my brother in law. I think I am correct Darton, wine 2 children. How is the shooting going did you make it to the worlds last year. Did you shoot any of the big Michigan shoots.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Just one guy observations*

From what i can see they basicly took the Typhoon/Tempest riser and played with the brace height and AtoA


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

It's a great riser so why not??? All of the so called, " big" companies that change everything year in and year out do so for hype and not for huge benefits IMO..


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Secretspot said:


> Hey whitetail99 do live next to a tall bald guy with a pond if so that would be my brother in law. I think I am correct Darton, wine 2 children. How is the shooting going did you make it to the worlds last year. Did you shoot any of the big Michigan shoots.


Correct sir! I did well in the Michigan shoots. I did not go to any nationals last year. I did happen too get shoot the largest buck that I have ever seen hunting November 5th. I am very excited about this years 3D season with this bow I might be able to make some serious progress. You have to check out Full Quiver some time soon. It is the best place to shoot by far!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

How about some more pics of my Pro3000


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Lower cam pic at full draw


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The yolk / half moon


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Lower cam at rest


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thumbs up!*

I finally got to shoot the Pro 2000 at the eastern sports and outdoors show yesterday, and I have to give it a big thumbs up. I know this thread is about the 3000 but I thought this was noteworthy because everyone I talked to said the 3000 is even better. And I have to say that that is hard to imagine.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Ho no....*

Received my catalog two days ago and saw the pro5000 at a shop yesterday...

I thinkim i will hang one on the rack by the end of next month  realy cant waith


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*oups*



charles said:


> Received my catalog two days ago and saw the pro5000 at a shop yesterday...
> 
> I thinkim i will hang one on the rack by the end of next month  realy cant waith


Was suppose to type PRO4000 the 5000 Draw is to long for me i have 28 -


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Yeee*

Website is up with all the new goodies


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ok I have a question...


on the pro series bow, the split harness to the cam is supposed to eliminate cam lean.

the same cam is on three of the 4 assault series bow, but with no split harness. So we must be safe to assume that the assualt series bows will have the cam lean that is associated with the botwtech cams similar on the alliegence?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

francis said:


> ok I have a question...
> 
> 
> on the pro series bow, the split harness to the cam is supposed to eliminate cam lean.
> ...


The Action Series bows are using a beveled limb to combat cam lean/limb twist.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot a 284 with 7X's {highest score of the night?}with my Pro3000 at the first 3D league shoot Thursday night. That was my first 3D shoot with it! By the way here is a close up pic of that string color combo that goes so well with Darton bows.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Good Stuff!!!!*

That is one heck of a nice set up. I'm sure reading alot on how nice the 3000 shoots. Do you guys figure it's worth the shorter brace height and the extra speed, as opposed to the 2000, with more brace and 12fps slower? Debating between the 2 bows. My Darton just got shipped down the road and I'll order my new Darton when my dealer gets back. I can't test fire any of them, by the way. When I order my bow, it's mine and no truning back. Could you guys that have shot them give me your honest opinions of them shot head to head. Pro's and con's, I guess, basically. Thanks alot


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have has several people shoot my Pro3000 and a common response is that "It doesn't feel like a 6 1/4" Brace". I just put the STS double on it. It is very shootable with out the STS but if I am wearing a jacket it might hit the sleeve so it more insurance.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

That is exactly what I wanted to hear!! Thanks alot! Looks like the 3000 for me.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

*Draw cycle?*

What is the draw cycle like with the new cams? Do they drop smoothly into the valley (like my CPS Express) or is it steeper, more cliff-like?


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

*price*

i called a local shop that sells darton. i shot a darton for years and like the feel of the handle. they told me the 3000 was 830$ and the 2000 was 899$. are you kidding me. i saw a 3000 on ebay for 749$. they aren't selling alot of bows as it was. how are they going to take off selling at these prices. i know darton has alot of inovations but they need to get out there before they can stick us with these prices. i really wanted to shoot one but i guess ill have to stay with hoyt, since i can get a vectrix for 659$.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I can get a 3000 for $745 Can. and a Vectrix is pushing another $100 and change. Here if you want a Hoyt, you pay.


----------



## mattgbank (Sep 1, 2004)

*draw cycle*

Timberwolf, 
I did not get a chance to shoot the new dartons but i did draw them back at the harrisburg show. I was a little disapointed, it feels like the weight stacks and is hardest to draw in the last inch or two and drops quickly into a short vally.Did not seem that smooth at all. Not at all like the cps. More like the hoyt 1 1/2 cams. I have 2 mavericks and love them and really wanted to want one of these new dartons but now im not shure. I might need to give them a chance and shoot one, I just need to find a dealer that has them.
thanks, Matt


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

How does 327 FPS and quiet look. This truly fantastic to shoot. Here are some of the Darton PRO3000 configurations. 60# draw weight,30" draw length,Gold Tip Pro 22'S 303 grain total arrow weight, ProString Yellow and Green Varregated custom bow strings. Rex and his people have produced a grand slam winner with this bow. Thank You


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks Matt. I know what you mean, I'm not sure I want that kind of draw cycle but I'll try shooting one..


----------



## rtreefanatic (Sep 4, 2004)

highplainsdrift said:


> i called a local shop that sells darton. i shot a darton for years and like the feel of the handle. they told me the 3000 was 830$ and the 2000 was 899$. are you kidding me. i saw a 3000 on ebay for 749$. they aren't selling alot of bows as it was. how are they going to take off selling at these prices. i know darton has alot of inovations but they need to get out there before they can stick us with these prices. i really wanted to shoot one but i guess ill have to stay with hoyt, since i can get a vectrix for 659$.


time to locate a new dealer prices should right in line with the hoyts!


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Tim,
Did you settle on a stabilizer for the 3000? If not, have you seen Extreme's ACAD?
http://www.extremearchery.com/stabilizers.html

I have an 11" ACAD on my Mav Exp (its blue anodizing matches Darton's Competition Blue quite well). It's lightweight and offers good dampening. It consists of nicely machined aluminum end fittings with a center section made up of three carbon fiber rods. The outer end is tipped by a teeny doinker and a small steel weight. Total weight for the 11" is about 4 oz. The longer target models should only be a couple ozs more.


----------



## String Twister (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice strings!:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

60lb draw weight
30" draw length
473grain gold tip 30x


Perfect arrow flight, perfect bullet hole, and a holy crap 272fps!!!!! That's 173 grains over IBO!!!!!!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats pretty sweet^^

Im curious what my pro3000's going to shoot for speed!

28 or 28.5" draw
59-60#
Gold tip series 22 299 grains on the scale
windstalker cable guard
STS (single)
super hooded peep
small loop
ballistic strings.. 

Im hoping 310 ish FPS

Let me know what u guys think????


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> Thats pretty sweet^^
> 
> Im curious what my pro3000's going to shoot for speed!
> 
> ...



I'm figuring 313ish


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I also was just wondering while i was looking through the new catalogue here if all the darton bows were tested for speed with the "string leeches"? 

60# 
30"
@ibo

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

dartman Tim,
Did you settle on a stabilizer for the 3000? If not, have you seen Extreme's ACAD?
Yes I have and I am currently using a 28" Cartel and a GKF Feather weight hydraulic for a side weight. My total bow eight is 7.2# and hold very steady on the targets and threw the shot cycle.

String Twister Nice strings! Thank you I know your a man of great taste. For any of you Darton enthusiast the Yellow and Green varrated strings from ProString look great.Hunting or 3D they are the perfect choice.



ONT-archer-ARIO How is the Windstalker working out on a bow this fast?
ONT-archer-ARIO I also was just wondering while i was looking through the new catalogue here if all the Darton bows were tested for speed with the "string leeches"? 
I really doubt it. I don't think any manufacture does test them with string silencers on the string.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

havent put the windstalker on yet!...


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I shot a 283 with 8X's this time. So really I shot the same 291 again. I found out {the hard way} my Zenith 3 finger shoots different than my Longhorn three finger with Zenith head.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

lol nyce tim.... u shoot 30" draw with a loop?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Yes 30" and a short D-Loop bright yellow. the D-loop and the extra peep serving material is from ProString. I get them with my order. its nice to have matching colors. Even having the choice to put together color combos you like is another reason I choose ProString.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

New speed numbers for 29" draw:

318 grain LineJammer 250
29" draw
62lbs maxed

310fps

New speed numbers for 30" draw:

347grain LineJammer 350
30" draw
60lbs 

310fps and great bareshaft flight out to 30 yards.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I got my first look at the Dartons yesterday. The very first thing I noticed is the cables are located rite even with the riser. Not in the centershot. This is really nice for us guys that like to shoot aluminum with feathers. I will be looking at them again.

I kinda like the spec's on the Pro2000. I'm not real big on a bunch of stuff on my bow for hunting. Just a single pin sight, a rest and some cat whiskers.

I feel the Pro2000 will have just enough weight to it that you won't have to add a stab and should be quiet.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

got my pro3000 set up and shooting tonight... now I just have to put in my order at Ballistic Bowstrings for a new set... 

Cant wait...

I got the rear mount STS to just fit ... seems to work well..

-steve


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

dartman said:


> The link: http://vanhandle.net/
> 
> I'm not sure about it; it may add too much depth to the Darton grip. I'm sure it's a natural on a bow which comes from the factory with a one-piece grip. I wouldn't mind taking one for a test drive.
> 
> ...


Dartman,
Take the "DEATH GRIP" for a spin at the Deer and Turkey Expo in Bloomington IL next weekend. Feb 23,24,25. Booth 0705


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Van Handle said:


> Dartman,
> Take the "DEATH GRIP" for a spin at the Deer and Turkey Expo in Bloomington IL next weekend. Feb 23,24,25. Booth 0705


Hmm, if the roads do some thawing this week, you just may see me up there.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Usually when u shoot a faster bow it is a tad louder.....

This is not the case I was really impressed how fast, quiet, crisp my new pro3000 shot today at the range... Even with a rubber tube just to brake the strings in... shooting a 300 grain series 22 arrow at 55 pounds it was very quiet.... 

Cant wait to get my set of ballistic bowstrings....!

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> Usually when u shoot a faster bow it is a tad louder.....
> 
> This is not the case I was really impressed how fast, quiet, crisp my new pro3000 shot today at the range... Even with a rubber tube just to brake the strings in... shooting a 300 grain series 22 arrow at 55 pounds it was very quiet....
> 
> ...


I shoot in a 3D league with some Mathews pro's staff shooters one of them How fast is that bow {my Darton Pro3000} I told him 327 FPS. He said noway is that bow that fast. I asked how much money do you have on you? He did not have a reply.:shade: Seriouly its fast , quiet and shoots very well.


----------



## wantinadarton (Jan 23, 2006)

*Nice Bow*

I shot one of the Assault Series two weeks ago and it was awesome. I can't wait until the bow shop gets a Pro 3000 in so I can shoot it, I still don't get why they put the old yolk system on there, I guess they know something I don't. Good Shooting! :beer:


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

by the looks of their website I would say the Maverick and the CPS is pretty much all gone Im sorry but I think Darton took a few steps back IMO 
the 4000 and 5000 look like they may be decent target bows but if you want the 5000 you better have some long arms since 28.5 inches is the shortest draw length...I think the U shaped yoke thing-a-ma-bobs look chincy and very 1980's...glad you guys like the new dartons but im very disappointed to say the least..


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

drtnshtr said:


> by the looks of their website I would say the Maverick and the CPS is pretty much all gone Im sorry but I think Darton took a few steps back IMO
> the 4000 and 5000 look like they may be decent target bows but if you want the 5000 you better have some long arms since 28.5 inches is the shortest draw length...I think the U shaped yoke thing-a-ma-bobs look chincy and very 1980's...glad you guys like the new dartons but im very disappointed to say the least..



? Have you shot one? EVERYONE that has shot mine really likes it. Hoyts Pro Staff and Mathews Pro Staff both agree its the best Darton has produced and they are VERY impressed.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*pro4000*

If any one shot the pro4000 I would like to hear some feedback. the 37" a to a has my interest. smoothnest,quietnest, quicknest. thanks.


----------



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

> I think the U shaped yoke thing-a-ma-bobs look chincy and very 1980's


 

I don't own one (yet) but I think it is YET ANOTHER innovative design by Darton. The cam lean/ limb twist issues of the Binary-type of cams has been fixed by this "thing-a-ma-boob". Hardly chincy.

Rather than follow what some might say is a little flaw in the Binary designs from other companies, Darton put in a new design that fixes some of the potential downsides of the Binary system.

:thumbs_up


----------



## darton_shooter (Feb 2, 2007)

drtnshtr said:


> : Im sorry but I think Darton took a few steps back IMO
> .


I'm a little confused, your avatar Says Matthews, and your name says {drtnshtr}, and in your profile you say your shooting a Rampage, what are you shooting? you say they took a few steps back in there designs. I Think you need to stop and shoot a few of the newer bows before passing judgement. The CPS is going into its second generation, and is still on the cutting edge of design.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

darton_shooter said:


> I'm a little confused, your avatar Says Matthews, and your name says {drtnshtr}, and in your profile you say your shooting a Rampage, what are you shooting? you say they took a few steps back in there designs. I Think you need to stop and shoot a few of the newer bows before passing judgement. The CPS is going into its second generation, and is still on the cutting edge of design.


Agree!!! I think this move is for the best... they jsut simply shoot better than the older recurve limb designs off the past!! 
SO FAR I REALLY LIKE MY PRO3000 sure its 6 1/4 brace but i was skeptical at first but not after shooting it cant wait for spring so i can pound some foam!

-steve


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

How quiet is the Darton cams vs the Bowtech binaries, which one is quieter?

How adjustable is the draw length on the Dartons?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I would say their pretty adjustable going 5" +

The only one i was concern about is there pro 5000 which to me is a pretty darn good lookin target bow... the fact that it only goes down to 28.5 isnt very great...

theres the actual specs if u havent looked already!

http://www.dartonarchery.com/PRO2000a.htm

-steve


----------



## AB328 (May 5, 2006)

To the doubters out there that say Darton has taken a step back, my brother just shot the P3000 and gues what? His Hoyt is HISTORY!!!!!!! He is giving it to our dad who wants to take up archery. My brother is (was) a die-hard Hoyt shooter and has had 3. According to him, his Xtec does not compare. BTW, he started thinking this way after shooting my Tempest Extreme. Inferior.....NO Way!!


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

darton_shooter said:


> I'm a little confused, your avatar Says Matthews, and your name says {drtnshtr}, and in your profile you say your shooting a Rampage, what are you shooting? you say they took a few steps back in there designs. I Think you need to stop and shoot a few of the newer bows before passing judgement. The CPS is going into its second generation, and is still on the cutting edge of design.


fair enough...I shot darton bows for many years and did very well with them in competition even at the semi pro level...I see no reason to make up a new screen name just because i am not shooting a darton anymore...there are plenty on here that have a bow in their name and shoot a different brand...my last darton was a rampage and i would probably still be shooting a rampage if darton could have fixed the limb problem on them...you say that cps is going into its second generation ? i thought the cps was already in its third generation at least...and what do you mean going into its 2nd, to me it looks like they are phasing out the cps...in my opinion the cps is THE best cam system ever made...


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

whitetail99 said:


> ? Have you shot one? EVERYONE that has shot mine really likes it. Hoyts Pro Staff and Mathews Pro Staff both agree its the best Darton has produced and they are VERY impressed.


no I havent shot one and the reason is this...our shop will not order any of the new dartons because they feel darton has not taken enough initiative to promote their bows...why keep bows in on your rack if they will not sell? I guess maybe when people start calling in and asking if they carry the new AS-400 or whatever its called now,like they do with the other companys', they may order a few...


----------



## rtreefanatic (Sep 4, 2004)

drtnshtr said:


> fair enough...I shot darton bows for many years and did very well with them in competition even at the semi pro level...I see no reason to make up a new screen name just because i am not shooting a darton anymore...there are plenty on here that have a bow in their name and shoot a different brand...my last darton was a rampage and i would probably still be shooting a rampage if darton could have fixed the limb problem on them...you say that cps is going into its second generation ? i thought the cps was already in its third generation at least...and what do you mean going into its 2nd, to me it looks like they are phasing out the cps...in my opinion the cps is THE best cam system ever made...


in reality the cps( darton refers to this new version as a cps system) has gone through 9+ revisions some very minor some pretty major.
this new system is just one more advancement of one of the "best cam designs" (imho). i shot the as100 at the shop recently and although i don't care for extremely short ata bows, i have to say i was surprised by the way it shot. as far as limb issues its rare for a darton to have limb issues with the narrower limb designs you must have gotten a lemon which happens with ALL 
manufacturers.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot a 291 with 9 X's this time. I have finally put together a sight tape that works right. look forward to the Money shoot at Full Quiver this Saturday night.:wink:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

nice, im sticking with pins this year.... I have a viper predator pro ...( BUT ITS SILVER  ) for the pro3000

kinda looking at the sword 3rd plane APEX with .19s , .10s are small and dull to me? i looked at one. well c

-steve


----------



## Spike Bull (Aug 15, 2003)

Well I just found this thread in the files and wondered how you fella's see it now. At this point, february 24th, some of you must have shot some. I have been shooting the PRO series and absolutely love the 3000 and the 4000!

Remember, this is the next generation of binary cam from the same guy who designed the first and the 1.5 systems! don't think for a minute that Darton has missed the boat anymore than Rex's prior efforts!

Yeah, the dip job could be better but the rest of the bow is awesome. And yeah, they need to do some advertising, which costs a ton. So now they will. They raised the prices to where the other big guys are so they can afford to play in the same sandbox! You may argue about them not being so cheap anymore but you can't have both. Either you advertise and amortise the costs into EACH bow or you put them out quietly at a lesser price!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I so want to do my best this year at these shoots!

Location:ADAMS ARCHERY - 730 Willow Rd., Milan, MI 48160
Description:IBO World Qualifier (money payback)
Contactiana Wanty
Phone:734-461-0266 & [email protected]
Date:February 25, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LocationETROIT ARCHERS - 5795 Drake Rd., West Bloomfield, MI
Description:I.B.O. World Qualifier
Contactave Anglin
Phone:734-422-0536 & detroitarchers.com
Date:March 31 - April 1, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location:LIVINGSTON CONSERVATION & SPORTS ASSOC. - 8532 McClements Rd., Brighton, MI
Description:I.B.O. World Qualifier/1st Leg MI Triple Crown
Contact:Rich Hunt
Phone:517-404-6850 & [email protected]
Date:April 21-22, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location:CAPITAL AREA SPORTSMEN LEAGUE, 7534 Old Rivertrail, Lansing, MI 48917
Description:IBO World Qualifier (money payback)
Contact:Jim Powell
Phone:517-626-6505 & [email protected]
Date:April 28-29, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location:CHELSEA ROD & GUN CLUB - 7106 Lingane Rd., Chelsea, MI
Description:I.B.O. World Qualifier/2nd Leg MI Triple Crown
Contact:Troy Satterthwaite
Phone:734-475-1764 & [email protected]
Date:May 12-13, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location:WHITETAIL ACRES - 240 Fogg Rd., Leslie, MI
Description:I.B.O. World Qualifier/3rd Leg MI Triple Crown
Contact:Bill Rhines
Phone:517-589-0133 & [email protected]
Date:May 26-27, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location:WASHTENAW SPORTSMANS CLUB - 5095 Ellis Rd., Ypsilanti, MI
Description:I.B.O. World Qualifier/4th Leg MI Triple Crown
Contact:Jack Romeo
Phone:734-971-3402 & [email protected]
Date:June 9-10, 2007

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LocationOST 46 HUNT & FISH CLUB - 8888 Dexter Town Hall Rd., Dexter, MI
Description:Michigan I.B.O. State Championship/World Qualifier
Contact:Jon Geer
Phone:[email protected]
Date:June 23-24, 2007


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What does 333 FPS look like! Just like this. After I served up the cables and installed the Windstalker I gained 6 FPS.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Whats speed with out accuracy. The white bulls eye is 3/4" dia. and is a 10 yard target that I shot from 16 yards with a 6X lens.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

hey tim, this is through the crony speed to.. corrrect?????

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have the ProChrono and the measured speed was from 3 feet away. I might be able to take a pic tomorrow.:wink:


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

*Darton CPS*

For those of you complaining that you won't be able to get a Daton with the CPS anymore and those of you that say the Darton Executive Vegas is expensive, You might might want to look at this Darton Executive Vegas at:



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=455455&highlight=darton+vegas

Anthony


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Looking forward to my first MASO 3D shoot at Full Quiver and more this year with my new Darton Pro3000.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I cant wait to shoot my pro3000 with the new strings hopefully next week maybe even get it through the crony with sts and windstalker....

:wink: 

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

MASO OUTDOOR 3D shoots!
April: OUTDOOR 
Sun. 4/14 *** Whitetail Arcers 240 Fogg Rd. Leslie MI 48849
Contact: Bill Rhines Ph# 517-589-0133

Sun. 4/29 *** Sportsmans Club of Battle Creek 
22655 Clear Lake Rd. Battle Creek MI 49014 No Ph#

May: 
Sat. 5/5 *** Chelsea Rod & Gun Club 7106 Lingane Rd. Chelsea, MI 48118 
Contact:Ron Mast Ph# 734-475-2784 

Sun. 5/20 Livingston Conservation & Sports Association 8532 McClements Rd. Brighton MI 48114 Contact Rich Hunt Ph# 517-223-8109 

June: 
Sat. 6/16 West Walker Sportsman Club 0-599 Leonard St. NW Grand Rapids MI 49544 web adrs: WWW.WWSC.ORG Contact: Vince Schultz Ph# 616-895-5009 or 616-890- 2089 

Sun. 6/24 Country Woods 7360 S. Forest Hill Rd St. Johns MI 48879 Contact: Rick Crandall Ph# 989-224-9307 

Sat. 6/30 *** Full Quiver & More 9309 Webb Rd. Goodells MI 48027 Contact: Debbie Post Ph# 810-300-9439 

July: 
Sun. 7/8 *** Whitetail Archery 6530 S. Beogle Rd. 
Perrinton MI 48871 
Contact: Chip Wilson Ph# 989-838-2261 

Sat. 7/14 *** Looking Glass 8855 Woodbury Rd. Laingsburg MI48846 Contact: Mike Darnell Ph# 517-625-3403 

Sat. 7/21 *** Calaidonia Sportsman Club 10721 Coldwater Ave. Alto MI 49302 Contact: Al Potas Ph# 616-698-2051 

Sat. 7/28 Twin Ponds 650 S. Sheridan Rd. Staton MI 48888 Contact: Dave Ph# 989-831-4890 

August: 
Sat. 8/18&19 *** Finals Capital Area 7534 Old RiverTrail Lansing MI 48917 Contact: Jim Powell 517-626-6505
__________________
Maybe be more to come?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton pro3000*

well finally got some pictures not the greatest....
got the new ballistic bowstrings on it and she ready to punch some foam!!




























what you think?

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Great string color combination. Its close to perfect:wink: If you get the chance try the wood grip. I like the feel of the wood grip just a fair over the rubber grip in my hand. That being said I think I am going to shoot it with no grip on it at all. I am finding that my X count is just a hair higher with no grip at all. First chance you get try shooting it threw the chronograph. I also ended up installing the Windstalker again just for the little extra benefit of a little higher X count and the extra FPS. None of my other bows have held on the X as well as the Pro3000 and with this kind of speed my out door scores should move even higher.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

ya i got the windstalker here in my hand just thinking about it well c.... sts for sure though i had it on before but i liked it so much its not on my vegas .... and looks like im going to have to get another rear mount for the pro3000 .... ya i weighed one of my series 22 turnes out thier 295-297 so i turned it to 59 lbs... :wink: 

well c wut the chrono says one of these days

-steve


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK guys - Whats up with the STS? Does the bow have allot of hand shock without it? Here is my deal. I have had a Darton Maverick since 99. I have really enjoyed the bow and have not found a new bow a step above until recently when I shot my cousins new vectrix. I was amazed at how vibration free it was. Now I am not big into 3-D but die hard bow hunter and demand a tough well made bow(with no rep. for limb breaking). I am going to buy either a new vectrix or maybe the pro3000. Does anyone have experience between the two? From what I can tell they cost about the same. Also - yeah I would just go and shoot one but the closest Darton dealer is 2 hours away.....


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

never shot the hoyt .. but i found when i have no string silencers on any bow u get a little more twangand im going to use the sts so i dont have more weight on the string.... but for hunting ill have both.. due to shorter brace and hunting clothing i think the sts will help alot..!

-steve


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Got Some Purdy Sideplates For The Dartons .....38 colors available...
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/

............


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I added the STS on my Pro3000 for insurance. If I have to shoot on a rainy 3D event I don't want any sleeve contact. It has very little hand shock / vibration WAY less that any previous years Dartons. I have has several serious 3D people shoot mine and they all have been very surprised on how smooth the shot goes off. This bow is very very fast for real. Lots of other popular manufactures have high IBO speed rating but never get even close to posted speed when shot threw a chronograph. I am getting a HONEST 332 fps right now from my Pro3000 30" draw #60 303 grain arrow holding 15# with D-loop plus specialty peep and its draw cycle is easer than the other high IBO speed rated bows.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

hey guys just thought I would let u know about these great videos of the windstalker cable guard incase anyone was interested!! :tongue: 

http://www.windstalkercableguard.com/

bottom of the page they have slo mo video clips of with and without..

VERY INTERESTING!!

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Steve your speed nocks look a bit high from the factory setting. I will post a pics of the optimal setting I found on my Pro3000.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

the bottom set look a little high I agree .... cant believe i didnt see that... :zip: 

ya post up tim ill have a look I believe the bottom nocks are costing me cause im only at
298-300 fps 

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

This is the results of a hour or so of testing different string weights in several positions. The string is from ProString and is made out of 8125 material. The center of the sweet spot on the string weights are just shy of 2" at the point the string leaves them cam.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

looking good thanks for the measurement TIM!!

goona boost up the fps

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

You can also remove the limb savers and gain another 1 or 2 FPS


----------



## oldbuck (Apr 14, 2006)

*Darton nock travel...best out there*



Predator said:


> I'm honestly surprised they are still in business.
> 
> I don't know of any shops that carry them and I can't even remember the last time I saw someone shooting a Darton (at a 3D shoot or otherwise) - it's been a number of years, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


The new Darton 2 1/2 cam system is way in FRONT of the design curve. It has absolute level and straight nock travel. Best two cam nock travel on the market that I know of. Checked Hoyt ,Elte, Bowtech etc. Hoyt is not even close, Bowtech and Elite are much better, but the Darton was just amazing !!
oldbuck


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have not mentioned it yet but bare shaft tuning seems to be the best I have seen. At a perfect 90 of the string using a D-loop it hits perfectly with fletch shafts. I have even moved the rest up and down and the impact points between the two shafts stay close together. In my previous experiences the rest position was more specific and did not have this kind of forgiveness. Paper tune testing have been nothing but bullet holes.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

I love it when guys knock Darton. It just goes to show that Darton's technology is among the best, if not the best on the market. IMHO If they disagree, why shoot Hoyt, Bowtech or any other bow that use's their technology? Using a bigger brand name bow from a company that hasn't come up with a better cam system than Darton has doesn't make you smarter, it makes you a slave to brand names. Darton may not keep up with them for sales, but I like the fact my Darton is even or superior in quality and costs alot less.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK guys I am ready to buy a new Pro 3000 but I do not like paying $100 MORE than a vectrix. Can somebody help me out here? I can get a vectrix for 699.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well each dealer set there own price but I think one could find a more competitive price. I know a dealer here in Port Huron , Michigan that is competitive and has fantastic service.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Please PM me. The closest Darton dealer is 75 miles and they do not even have one is stock. 
Thanks!!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

where about u located??? jw  

-steve


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

I got my pro 3000 a week or so ago. Man that bow is fast. At 27", I am getting 295fps with no upgrades. Just bow, sight, rest, stabilizer. About 15 feet faster than my Tempest.:wink:


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

located in Sparta Illinois. How much are you guys having to give for a pro3000. PM me if you want.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*Wow!!!!*

I can't believe that a Vectrix is cheaper than a Pro3000!! In Saskatchewan, Canada, if you want a Vectrix, you'd be paying more for it than the Pro3000. Funny how that works. Same dealer by the way. Nothing against Hoyt, but overpriced up here in the frozen north.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

OK talk about frustrating.... I am willing to go out on a limb and by their new bow sight unseen because of my past history with them, but I just can not see paying so much extra for a bow that arguably competes with the big guys.
I have 4 bowshops (probably more) within about 45 min or less and non carry Darton. Town Hall has the vectix for 699. The closest darton dealer is 75 miles away and they want $760 before tax and it will take 2 weeks to get. 

How can Darton expect to compete with the big three when they are the most expensive and hardest to get?  

I just hope a rep reads this posts and can see what a would be customer has to go through to try and get their product. Guess it will be the vectrix or guardian for me. I dont think I can go wrong with those either and save some$$$ and time.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I think you should be able to do better. I have no idea why they are at that price range? Did you get my PM?


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Got it thanks. I am going to give them a try tomorrow. 
I also got a hold of a local dealer who doesnt carry them but said he will do some calling around for me and see what he can come up with So we will see. He also has the guard, vectrix, and dreny ready to shoot. All of those are the same price 699. I am going to go shoot them side by side tomorrow night. I really have no biased toward any manufacture (except darton) when I am dropping that much cash. Hopefully, I get a good lead tomorrow on a pro3000 so I dont have to go.
Also, I spoke to the factory(darton) and they said 1/2" modules are being made too just backed up right now the sales are really booming.
Must be in the air because my local dealer said the same thing with BT right now.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Also now that you guys have shot them for a while, would you suggest the pro2000 or 3000? I have been shooting my reliable ole maverick pretty well over the years but the 6.25 vs 7.25 brace height has me debating (3-D and hunting) It looks like they are the same bow just different riser. Any thoughts.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I think if u are not a speed freak the pro2000 is going to be an awsome bow... still plenty of speed @320 fps with 7.25 brace I think is a noice combination... especially for hunting with the 6.25 brace and hunting clothes might be touchy but thats why i put an sts on the pro3000...

risers look the same to mee?  

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

darton2 said:


> Also now that you guys have shot them for a while, would you suggest the pro2000 or 3000? I have been shooting my reliable ole maverick pretty well over the years but the 6.25 vs 7.25 brace height has me debating (3-D and hunting) It looks like they are the same bow just different riser. Any thoughts.


Yep, the ATA is the same, the BH differs by 1" and the DL range is shifted the same 1". I'll bet the IBO speed of the 2000 would be 332 @ 31" . My guess would be that the only difference is the amount of reflex in the risers. Oh, and the price of the 2000 is a bit lower than the 3000.

What dealer in this area are you hanging out at that handles all the "BIG THREE"? I can think of some that carry two of them, but none that carry all of them. Of course, there's a few I haven't visited in a while.

Hope your guy can set you up with a Darton at a competitive price; even if he's not a Darton dealer, he can still get a hold of them. A hint: that place that you checked with 75 miles away from you.......is actually a _distributor_.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

http://www.blevinsarchery.com/products.html. Good shop. Great people.

I found out about the distributer, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont shoot left handed just heard that its hard to get 2007 darton bows in left hand still.... same as other companies i amagine!


wonder when they will ship?  

-steve


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

spoke to Darton today. Sounds like they are shipping some 3000's in 50lbs tomorrow( I hope). Looks loke moms bow is on the way. once it gets here I will ost up some speeds at 26" 

Reed


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

darton2 said:


> http://www.blevinsarchery.com/products.html. Good shop. Great people.
> 
> I found out about the distributer, so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


Looks like they sell just about everything - kinda like Buckstop up in Brownstown. Still, Perryville's a pretty long haul.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Got a hookup for a competitive price.:darkbeer: Now I just have to wait a couple weeks for my new Pro2000 (70lbs)to come in. I have a 30.5" draw so that helped make up my mind between the models. Now as far as the rest of the setup.... Thinking of a limbdiver pro but not bought yet also going with the sword sight. My only reservation is that string running all the way up to the upper limb....


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I put the pro 3000 through the chrony agian after adjusting the speed nocks on the string and It would help to have an accurate chrony but the highest reading i got was 310 fps mostly 298-307 but it was jumping around all over the place indoors without chrony lights just the indoor range lights... 

59#
28" draw with loop
super hooded peep
297 grain goldtip 22

Either way i think the speed nocks helped alot from moving them towards the cam. by the way the bow shooots so dead in ur hand especially when i added the sts, really nice.

-steve


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

*My PRO2000*

Got my PRO 2000 in last Friday. At 50#s, 28" draw, super hooded peep, 280gr lightspeeds I was getting 279-280fps. I adjusted draw to 55#s and I'm getting 294-295. I can live with that. And it is dead in the hands at the shot.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

One big thing that I noticed on my Maverick was how consisentant the speed was. A local range has the Screen system set up and each shot the FPS is listed out. My maverick had a very small deviation in speed between each shot compared to the other bows I shot against. Now I cant wait to get my 2000 in to see how it compares.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I ended up taking second place in the open class at Full Quivers benefit shoot for the Peck Little league. I am really improving my 3D scores with the bow. All that extra speed is picking up more X rings.


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey what rest are you using on your 3000?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The GKF Infinity with .010 Premo Blade


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

moms new pro 3000, 
26" draw, 45 lbs, 5.2 gpp 280fps. WIth a hooded superpeep and loop 

I will confirm the weight of the arrows, but damn, that hot.

Reed


----------



## darton2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anybody used the Limb D or wammy rest on the pro3000 or 2000?


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

*SPEED + or -*

How much speed can I expext to gain or lose by removing the speed nocks from the string on my PRO 2000? Anybody have a guess, or maybee you know for sure.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Depends. I have found that draw length and weight are factors in speed gains and loss when it comes to speed nock sets. It seems as the draw length decrease the amount of string nock set weight needed decreases. It also decrease the gain from the string nock sets. Basically you get more speed gain results with longer draw length. Example 30" draw 9 brass nocks gain 10 fps and a 27" draw with 5 brass nocks gain 3 fps.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

whitetail99 said:


> Depends. I have found that draw length and weight are factors in speed gains and loss when it comes to speed nock sets. It seems as the draw length decrease the amount of string nock set weight needed decreases. It also decrease the gain from the string nock sets. Basically you get more speed gain results with longer draw length. Example 30" draw 9 brass nocks gain 10 fps and a 27" draw with 5 brass nocks gain 3 fps.


So in this case would it be safe to assume that at 29" and 7 nocks, would be around 5-7 fps loss when removed?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I can defiantly say maybe


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

whitetail99 said:


> I can defiantly say maybe


Well as long as your definite about that, then maybee sometime I'll think about possibly looking at maybee taking them off.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

the new stuff sounds great!

Anybody out there know kevin beach? I think he resides in Tenn. He's in landscaping. I lost his # recently and need to get hold of him. He's trying to unload a tempest extreme.

Anybody out there that can help I would appreciate it.

Thanx.

ps. Anybody have any thoughts or info on the Darton Avalanche bow?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

Avalanche .. discontinued in 2005

Ive shot it in the past just trying to dig up some specs for but anyhow

http://www.bowhunting.net/evaluation/2004/Darton-Avalanche.html

figured if u havent looked through it u might want to but as far as i can remeber its a nice shooting bow and there are alot of them out there!

-steve


----------



## CLEANSHOT1000 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Time Alone*



whitetail99 said:


> Here it is! Very excited about shooting some distance ASAP. Sword 3rd Plane with Sword 4X lens and .010 pins. GKF Infinity with Premo Blade. I have some custom string on order from ProString as well. So far I have not tried a target stabilizer just using my hunting stabilizer.


I just printed the picture off and will be back in a bit. 
I need some time alone with it.

Is it wrong to feel this way about a piece of new equipment? Just curious. 

NICE BOW! I have read this whole thread and guys are always saying how "behind" Darton always is. They hit homeruns ever so often and have been innovators many more times than once. I could care less how there brochures are lacking and the website. Check out THE BOW.

I cant explain it but I do not shoot one now, a Darton that is. But when I owned my old Lightning years ago, I could put em in there with that rig. Only time I ever shot 3D and I loved it. This may be the year for a reunion. 

I am looking foward to shooting one. Thanks for the thread.

By the way, Ted Denkins here in Missouri has won a heck of alot with a Darton in the Finger Shooters classes. Lets not forget Darton has always had VERY good finger bows.


----------



## JOE PA (Dec 13, 2003)

*Avalanche?*

RT1, I had an Avalanche for a short time. I was trying it out for a shorter hunting bow. I already had a Tundra at the time, and I much preferred the Tundra. Main reason was the modules for Dartons CPS Extreme are very different from each other. The draw with the #1 mod is very smooth, and the #2 is pretty nice too. The #3 has a pretty nasty "hump" to pull over just before the letoff valley. I personally don't like that feel at all, preferring a much earlier peak. I could shoot the Tundra on the long side of a #1 mod or the shortest draw for a #2, and it was smooth and a great shooter. The Avalanche, being shorter, made me go to the #3 mod to get my draw length, so I did not really like the bow because of the late peak. Others who like that type of draw may find it to their liking. I also thought the Tundra was a little quieter than the Avalanche. The specs for the Avalanche were 34 and change for the ATA, and 7.25" brace. I also had a Rampage, which I sold to get the Avalanche. The draw on the Rampage (CPS Express) was smoother than either the Tundra or Avalanche. That bow was also a great shooter, like the Tundra, but made more noise, the reason it left the house.:sad:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

whitetail99 said:


> Depends. I have found that draw length and weight are factors in speed gains and loss when it comes to speed nock sets. It seems as the draw length decrease the amount of string nock set weight needed decreases. It also decrease the gain from the string nock sets. Basically you get more speed gain results with longer draw length. Example 30" draw 9 brass nocks gain 10 fps and a 27" draw with 5 brass nocks gain 3 fps.



took all but 2 off (2 on each cam). at moms dl 26.25ish there was a noticable gain over the stock 6 per side.

Reed


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Reed said:


> took all but 2 off (2 on each cam). at moms dl 26.25ish there was a noticable gain over the stock 6 per side.
> 
> Reed


Do you mean that you gained speed taking them off?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Reed said:


> took all but 2 off (2 on each cam). at moms dl 26.25ish there was a noticable gain over the stock 6 per side.
> 
> Reed


Thank you for that feedback . So it seems that shorter draw ideally need less string weight and longer draw use higher string weights. I have used 100 grains a side in testing and had no loss of speed until I went over 120 grains aside. It also is very possible that some combinations might be exactly the same from top to bottom in placement and over all weight.:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Buckedup said:


> Do you mean that you gained speed taking them off?


yep, at the shorter DL it seemed that extra weight from the nock was slowing it down. We took, one off eack cam till we hit the best speed.

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

whitetail99 said:


> Thank you for that feedback . So it seems that shorter draw ideally need less string weight and longer draw use higher string weights. I have used 100 grains a side in testing and had no loss of speed until I went over 120 grains aside. It also is very possible that some combinations might be exactly the same from top to bottom in placement and over all weight.:wink:



You do way to much testing:wink: :tongue: 

Reed


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

How is the quality of the stock strings and cables?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I guess it comes down to what u expect out of a set of strings and cables???

what are u going to be using them for etc...

-steve


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

What I meant was are they better than the older ones they used? How are they as far as creep?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The string material and peep rotation have not changed from last year. But the end servings are better and the center serving is WAY better than last year. The factory center serving was perfect for me. I still ordered after market custom strings from ProString and they have been outstanding!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

Did you gain any speed by switching to the Prostrings over the stock?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THE PRO5000 CAN BE ADJUSTED LOWER THAN 28" YET????

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Devilfan said:


> Did you gain any speed by switching to the Prostrings over the stock?


If I remember correctly it was 2/3 fps. I know once I served up the cables and installed the Windstalker I gained 6 FPS.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THE PRO5000 CAN BE ADJUSTED LOWER THAN 28" YET????
> 
> -steve


anyone got info???

-steve


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

> If I remember correctly it was 2/3 fps. I know once I served up the cables and installed the Windstalker I gained 6 FPS.


What do you mean by serving up the cables? How did that help gain speed?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Devilfan said:


> What do you mean by serving up the cables? How did that help gain speed?


Well sometimes serving up your cables improves speed. Less resistance increase speed. If you look close at the cables you will see what I have done.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot my first out door 3D with this bow and its great. I am going to have to make a change to my pins. I currently shoot 20,30 and 40 yard pin settings. The 20 is so close to the 30 it made it difficult to gap shoot targets under 30 yards. So this mean i am going to try to shoot it with out a 20 yards pin just leaving me with two pins.. 30 and 40 that it! I will {should} have a better picture of the target and with 332 FPS I can be off by 4 yards on most targets and still be in the 10 ring.


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Anyone have an reviews on the pro5000 as a outdoor/indoor target bow?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I am also waiting to see how the draw length situation will work with the pro5000.... 28.5 being the shortest puts me out of the situations? maybe they will have something worked out has anyone heard ?


-steve


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

ONT-archer-ARIO said:


> I think if u are not a speed freak the pro2000 is going to be an awsome bow... still plenty of speed @320 fps with 7.25 brace I think is a noice combination... especially for hunting with the 6.25 brace and hunting clothes might be touchy but thats why i put an sts on the pro3000...
> 
> risers look the same to mee?
> 
> -steve


I,m getting 294 with mine with a 377 gr. arrow at 67 lbs, that's fast enough for me


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Buckedup said:


> I,m getting 294 with mine with a 377 gr. arrow at 67 lbs, that's fast enough for me


With a Pro2000, eh?

At what DL?


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Accuracy and consistancy..I have really put a lot of hard hits on my Gold Tip Pro 22'S and pin nocks have been tough as nails. I have had several hard hits and they usually break the nock its self. Once in a while I have destroyed the metal pin. I did not think robin hood was realistic possible. Any ways it was a 30 yard shot and I was checking my Sword 3rd plane sights when it happened.


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

dartman said:


> With a Pro2000, eh?
> 
> At what DL?


29" I removed the Limbsavers, and have a costom string


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Buckedup said:


> 29" I removed the Limbsavers, and have a costom string


Those are good #'s at that DL. That's keeping pace right alongside a Maverick while the Pro2000 has an inch more brace ht. :thumbs_up

How does it compare to your Tribute?


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

It's not really a fair comparison, they are such different bows. But honestly, the Tribute is faster, quieter, and a little less hand shock. But it's doesn't feel as stable in the hand, to me, In the speed department the Bow Tech is only slightly faster, actually it shoots at 289fps. with a 25 gr. heavier arrow, and string leaches, so it's pretty close to a wash, only 3- 5 fps seperates them. The hand shock, what do you expect, the Tribute has sub-parallel limbs, the Dartons' are parallel-ish, and that accounts for all the difference, and that being said it's not really bad at all. Noise, here we go, after setting up my Darton Pro 2000, there was a very annoying buzz, try as I might I couldn't get rid of it, I blaimed it on the rest, well that wasn't it, I blaimed it on the speed nocks, not it either, sight, nope, stabilizer, uh,uh. Finally I was able to find it, it was of all things, the Teflon cable slide, rattling on the rod, with that gone the only noise is the string twang without leaches, but all that being said I do really like the bow, it shoots very well, and even with 1/2" less brace height it's pretty forgiving. In fact after only a couple weeks with it, the Bow Tech feels almost foreign in my hand. With the longer axle to axle of the Darton making it a little less torquie, it fits the bill a little better for 3-D shooting, at least for me. I don't know if I answered your question or not, but there it is. Either way they are both very nice, good shooting, bows, I'm pretty happy with both.


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey, I wasn't expecting to hear that the Tribute is a piece of junk....I'm sure that bow has earned its many fans.

Thanks for the comparison; it's nice to hear the new Dartons are competitive with the "biggies".


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'd say that they are competative, I have a "2000" Maverick, that I loved, if you're thinking of an upgrade, I think you'd be pretty happy, I think the Pro series (3000, or 2000) are alot easier to shoot. I don't know about the rest I only shot those 2, I can tell that the AS 400 is a dream also.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I now have to ditch the 20 yard pin. My 20 and 30 were very close together and in out door conditions i could see very little between the two. Now when I shoot that 20 yard targets I use my 30 yard pin and aim 2" low. I can see way better and I tried it today on a 3D shoot. Just two pins is really different in a good way!


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

im very happy with how the pro3000 is shooting for me to... stacking them at 50 yards... excited for next weekend first 3d with thet bow.!

-steve


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

You guys with the new Dartons: how spine-hungry do they seem to be? I remember when the Bowtech binaries came out their owners often posted that they could get by with less spine than expected. Do you believe a 70 lb 2.5 would require more or less spine than a 70 lb CPS Extreme?


----------



## Buckedup (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm shooting CXL2 250s around 28" long, with a 75 grain tip out of my pro 2000, that's wit a 29" draw @ 65lbs, They tear ever so slightly tail left, I'm not sure if it's me or the arrow. if any of that does anything for ya. They group nice and seem to fly good.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a 30" draw and my Gold Tip Pro 22's shafts are cut to 28+". the spine is .300 which is pretty stiff and they fly absolutely perfect {thus my signature}. The bow is set at 60# peak draw weight.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot my personal best round of 3D today. It was in a MASO event I took 2 8's and 16X's {count as 12's in this organization} for a total of 328 with 16X's. I could not be happier with this bow. Speed , accuracy and forgiveness. I have found that this Darton Pro3000 really works for me.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I am glad to say I shot my highest score ever in the 1st Leg of the National Triple Crown event. 405 15X in MBR took five 8's and of those two were just bad shots. The other three were on big targets and I was just aiming in the wrong spot! None the less I am extremely grateful for my Pro3000


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*pro 3000*

I just went through the results for the 2007 hunting bow evaluations.

I seen that they only tested the pro 3000 against the other bows for noise and vibration??

they never got to test it in speed and efficiency which I think this bow is designed for from what i can see.

http://www.archeryevolution.com/pdf/2007Face-OffResultsArcheryTalk.pdf

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Check it out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=5032221&posted=1#post5032221
Its the link to the new Darton Trailer pics


----------

